# November rainbows 2014 (We had our babies!!!<3)



## Leinzlove

Please join me... I'm due a November Rainbow!

Kazine EDD: October 31, 2014 :pink:

Leliana EDD: November 8, 2014 :blue:

mountainlass EDD: November 12, 2014

Rickles EDD: November 14, 2014

HopeLove GR: November 20, 2014 

Twinklie12 EDD: November 23, 2014 :pink:

Leinzlove EDD: November 24, 2014 :pink:

MissyLissy EDD: November 24, 2014

wannabemama24 EDD: November 25, 2014 :pink:

ScorpioLoz EDD: November 25, 2014

Nanninoo EDD: November 27, 2014 :blue:

AnnieBobs EDD: November 27, 2014 :yellow:

Kimiw EDD: November 29, 2014

Use this image in your signature... My super great friend Confuzion made it!
https://i.imgur.com/De3GtUP.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2147023-november-rainbows-2014-due-november-2014-rainbow-join-us.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/De3GtUP.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Twinklie12

Hello!!!! Good idea with this thread. 

After two early losses, EDD: Nov 23 2014!


----------



## Leinzlove

So exciting! Rainbow Buddy! :) x

I had a MMC at 9 weeks in 2012, between 2 gorgeous baby girls. I then had 4 early losses in 5 months. One month the positive didn't get darker taking me to 5+4 with lines that slowly darken but stayed faint. Positive digi even. One month was 4+5 and the lines were nice and then I tested and super faint, then nothing. The last two months just days from my BFP, it'd be faint then AF would get me with a short LP. 

I thought there is no way I'm getting pregnant 4 months in a row. But, I did B-6 and progesterone cream which I'm doing until 16 weeks. And I'm here pregnant with sticky! Scared... but EXCITED!!!


----------



## kazine

Add me please, 4th November.

I had a loss in 2011 at 19 years old with another partner (6+2). Was so devastated about it for years, a lot of longing that I didn't have a baby, always hoping that I'd get a surprise BFP no matter what my circumstance at the minute! 

Started trying with current partner in September 2013, finally got pregnant in January, miscarried (4+2), got pregnant immediately after and here I am, 8 weeks 2 days pregnant!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Kazine! :) I'm sorry for your losses!


----------



## MissyLissy

Am I allowed to join even though I've only had one loss? Last October I got my first BFP after a year of trying. I was over the moon! Unfortunately my hcg levels came back VERY low from the get go, though they were doubling- but deep down i knew something was wrong from the beginning. I hung on until about 6w+3 and then I started to bleed. A "normal" miscarriage was confirmed and the doctors thought they saw a sac on the ultrasound. A week after my "miscarriage" my HCG levels rose back up to just under 1,000 which was very scary. A D&C confirmed that there was no pregnancy in utero, and they had to presume it was ectopic. I still don't understand what they were seeing when they thought they saw a sac, and I guess I'll never know. I was treated with Methotrexate, and thankfully that worked and I was able to save a tube. I was "benched" for three months and told not to try at all due to the resididual effects of the Methotrexate. This rainbow is the product of my first cycle officially trying again- SUCH a miracle. Due November 24th!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awweee Missy! I'm sorry for your loss. I'm so happy you got your rainbow! :) It's so exciting! I'm having hard time dealing with these symptoms and not freaking out about loss...

Guess that happens when you already love your baby! :) x


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw of course you can join Missy! So sorry to hear about your loss, it sounds like it was quite an ordeal. It's crazy how sometimes we just know. With my first BFP, with no reason to doubt it, I never believed it and then tests never got darker and I wasn't very surprised when I found out my hcg was so low. 

I feel like this is it for us, bring on our rainbows! Funny, we have due dates here of Nov 22, 23, and 24!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

So sorry, Twinklie... 

Can't wait for my first ultrasound.


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies! So glad to be here!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Glad you are here! <3

Summer... the whole 2nd trimester! That is nice!! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

TTC for 2 years then naturally concieved but had a MMC at 10+5 weeks then went another 2 years without nothing happening then started clomid conceived 1st round had early scan at 6 weeks nice strong heartbeat but MMC again at 9+4w then concieved on clomid again second round and had my rainbow son, now expecting rainbow number 2 edd 26th nov x


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Nanninoo! So good to see you! I have a rainbow DD. :)

THEY HAPPEN! <3 So exciting!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I have 2 daughters. One will be 3 next month, and other turned 1 in January. Between them I had a missed MC.

Then I tried for #3 for 9 cycles and had 4 early losses between 4 weeks and 5+4... Did progesterone Cream and here I am... :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi everyone! Welcome! How is everyone doing with not worrying every day? TTC after a loss is just so different I think.


----------



## Leinzlove

It is hard. But every day we're pregnant, the better our chances get.

So I'm trying. "I'm pregnant today and I love my baby."


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm ok first tri sucks though it seems to drag and I worry too much during it as my mc's all happened in the first tri. Trying to keep myself busy is the hardest part if I take my mind off it time seems to pass quicker so I like to be occupied! Yes Being pregnant after a loss is definatly different I think it's because we tend to worry more which is a natural thing to do. x


----------



## Leinzlove

Agreed. I will feel much better after seeing HB!


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes when you see the heartbeat the feel of relief is unreal! 11 days to go until my first scan I'm so anxious but excited 
,


----------



## Leinzlove

Are you sure you are due Nov. 26... Your chart looks like an October baby. My appt. is in 3 weeks.


----------



## Rickles

Hi ladies 

Can I join - I'm still too scared to join the main November group. Had a MMC @10 weeks (baby 6w 5 days) in December - D&C just before Xmas. 

Very nervous this time around - already had gushing red blood 10 days ago but my scan showed embryo was ok and in the right place - have another scan next Weds to see if it has grown and developed a heart beat. (And maybe relax a tinsy tiny bit).

My due date from LMP is 14 November.

Good luck to you all - hoping we all get our rainbows in November. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Rickles! I'm sorry for your loss and your scare too...

Congrats on your rainbow!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi everyone! Haven't joined any pregnancy groups yet, I'm still lurking in ttcal for the moment. We started trying for baby #2 last feb and fell pregnant after a few months. Had a mmc in August at 13 weeks (started spotting just before my first scan) then had 2 more mcs, at 5 weeks and 4 weeks. Took a bit of time off over Christmas and just ntnp and here I am now, new year and new pregnancy. Due 29th nov and hoping to get an early scan, I won't be able to wait another 7-8 weeks without driving myself mad!


----------



## kazine

WTF IS THIS!


----------



## Leinzlove

AnnieBobs: Welcome! I hope you get an early scan. I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Kazine: THATS A BUMP! :haha: <3


----------



## Nanninoo

Looks like a baby bump to me! :)

Annie sorry about your loss it's an awful experience to go through! We have to just take each day at a Time x


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Annie, so sorry for your loss. It's tough after a loss but this can be our rainbow! 

Kazine I see a teeny tiny bump!


----------



## Leinzlove

These are our rainbows!!! <3

Twinklie: Have you taken the Digi... Some awesome interesting conversation being covered in a clear blue digi thread...

We broke the tests open to check our lines with what you need for 3+. To see how close we were. Etc.

Here is the chart. And here is my lines. (Thanks Nanninno). :)
 



Attached Files:







attachment.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0027.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twinklie12

How cool! I am trying to wait to test again to avoid further disappointment and worry. Maybe Sunday? At least now I can crack the test open after to investigate!


----------



## kazine

I hope it's a bump and not just a food baby :rofl:


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove said:


> Are you sure you are due Nov. 26... Your chart looks like an October baby. My appt. is in 3 weeks.

Only just seen this....yeah my LMP was 19th February making my edd 26th November x


----------



## Twinklie12

If you go by ovulation, which is usually more accurate, your EDD is Nov 29


----------



## kazine

Yeah I'm going by ovulation, and it was correct at my scan :) 

Go by ovulation if it means that your due date is later (then you won't be disappointed at your scan when your baby is measuring x days behind)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm going by LMP because last time I went by O and the Dr. moved me a whole week ahead at my first ultrasound... Plus they know LMP date because I had an appointment discussing my early losses on CD4.


----------



## Nanninoo

Yeah I've got a range of between 26th-29 nov although midwife will go by LMP I'm sticking with that until my dating scan but I know there's a three day difference either way! With my DS I was measuring ahead of both my LMP and ovulation so it could do the same again.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not feeling well. These CB digi's have me feeling sick.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Leinz it's probably morning sickness! Don't worry. We will be fine! Hold off a bit before the next one and we will get 3+ soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

I sure hope, so. I can't quench this stupid feeling of doom.


----------



## Kimiw

After 2 early losses I'm pregnant again EDD is November 29th 2014


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove said:


> I sure hope, so. I can't quench this stupid feeling of doom.

Oh hun please don't be down everything will be fine don't worry :hugs: could be a sign your having a boy x



Kimiw said:


> After 2 early losses I'm pregnant again EDD is November 29th 2014

Congratulations I'm due 29th nov by ovulation or 26th by LMP x


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Kim!!! Me too (pregnant after 2 early losses). I am due Nov 23


----------



## Leinzlove

Kim: Welcome! Congrats!


----------



## Kimiw

Thanks ladies! Congrats to all of you too! I'm still worried, I can't help it :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too! I can't stop freaking out. Clear Blue digi isn't helping either as of yesterday its saying 2-3. It's sooooo hard!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations Kim! I'm also due 29th nov. 

Leinz I wouldn't worry about the clear blue, I've heard they're known for being inaccurate that's why I haven't bothered taking any more!

Hope you've all had a fab Mother's Day. I'm off to meet my new godson tonight, he's 3 days old :cloud9: though it is slightly bittersweet. I was due a month before her when she found out she was pregnant, then she had an 8 week scan the same day as my doomed 13 week scan. Being pregnant is making this more bearable though.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad you are pregnant AnnieBobs. It sure does make it more bearable. My Sister and SIL are due in September. I was due September 26 with my 2nd early loss.

I'm just going to wait it out. I will know... 19 days.


----------



## Nanninoo

Kimiw said:


> Thanks ladies! Congrats to all of you too! I'm still worried, I can't help it :(

It's only natural when you've experienced a loss! I think to myself this is a whole new pregnancy different egg different sperm think positive and take each day at a time! :hugs:


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am not really sure where I belong on the boards to be honest. My first pregnancy ended in loss and I went on to have my rainbow baby in December 2012. I am now pregnant again with my second child. However, due to my previous loss, I am still filled with a lot of worry and anxiety about this pregnancy. I thought it would be easier this time but it's definitely just as hard. I guess once that innocence has gone, it never comes back. I am trying my best to remain positive and knowing I have gone on to have a rainbow baby does give me a lot more faith that this one will be okay.

I hope it's okay to join you all :flower: This LO is currently due on the 7th of November, although I believe it will be slightly later than that if my scan matches my OPKs.


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Leilana! I have had two early losses so I can relate to how once the innocence is gone it causes worry. I'm trying to just be positive, as I am further along than I ever got to before. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Nanninoo

Leilana I hear you hunny! I had 2 mc's then went on to have my rainbow son in 2012. You are very right the worry never leaves you i am constantly cautious and anxious even though I have had a baby you never forget the mc's previously! X


----------



## wannabemama24

Hello everyone! I'm 5 weeks 6 days with my rainbow. My partner and I started TTC in November, got pregnant the first try with donor sperm, but sadly miscarried in late December. It was a blighted ovum. I got pregnant the first cycle afterward and here I am.


----------



## Leliana

Thank you so much for the welcome ladies :flower: It does feel good talking to people who understand how pregnancy feels after a loss. Very very bittersweet. I am cautiously optimistic though :)

Welcome wannabemama, congratulations on your rainbow! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome waanabemomma! FX for is all!

My allergies are awful today. I stopped taking Zyrtec and I soooo miss it. Can't stop sneezing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Leliana: Welcome! I had a MMC in 2012 and got my rainbow January 2013! :) x I'm sorry for your loss and I too feel that it forever changes us. Welcome... Congrats on your new pregnancy. Maybe the Dr. won't change your dates. Mine didn't when I was pg with #2 and went with EDD by O. I ended up being pushed forward a whole week to match LMP. :)

Wannabemama: I've been wondering where you were... I am so excited to share this journey!!! Thanks so much for finding our group... This is sticky! And happy 6 weeks!!!

Twinklie: I hope you get some allergy relief. :hugs:

AFM: Did you all know? I broke my foot at 5dpo. Who does that?


----------



## Rickles

Bloody hell Leinzlove - hope you are ok?? How are you coping with 2 LOs at home?

I broke my ankle (nearly lost my foot) 6 years ago it was a bit of a nightmare. if you have a plaster cast buy one of those plastic covers for the bath or shower - it's worth it.

AFM: Scan yesterday showed baby was 2 days ahead :) and a strong heartbeat. Not relaxed but definitely feeling a little better and OH says we can now discuss it!!

xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Coping as best as I can. I can't stop being Mom. I have the camo boot so I can take it off to shower. Thank goodness! :) But, it really sucks, I can't take my girls outside because I can't chase em' down if they run off. I can't drive. And the boot doesn't come off until May. :(

Rickles: So happy all went well with your Scan. WONDERFUL! :) x

I can't wait for mine... 2 more weeks!!! But, I have MS pretty bad and I'm super tired all day long.


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh leinz that's awful! I can't imagine not being able to go anywhere for over a month! But maybe it's a blessing in disguise, you taking it easy (easier anyway) will give this rainbow a chance to settle in and get nice and strong.

Rickles congratulations on the scan! It must be such a relief. Obviously we all know things can still go wrong but your chances are so much lower now. Think positive!

I saw the midwife yesterday and she's arranging an early scan for me, so I should get a letter in the next week. Hopefully it'll be around the 7/8 weeks mark so I definitely see something.


----------



## Leinzlove

Use the signature image for our group if you want. The code is on the first page of this thread! :) x

AnnieBobs: I can go out just with DH... :) x So happy you will get an early scan. When will you have the date to look forward to?


----------



## kazine

Thanks to my two miscarriages, I feel like I was robbed of my opportunity to be close to my unborn baby at this stage of development.

My first pregnancy I was so, so in love with my baby, I ached with how much I loved my baby. 

But with this pregnancy, and my last one, I find it difficult to imagine even getting a baby at the end of this. Difficulty feeling as strongly because of what I&#8217;ve been through before. 

Don&#8217;t get me wrong I would be utterly, utterly devastated if I lost my baby. Which makes me think this whole &#8220;wall&#8221; I&#8217;ve put up is meaningless as it certainly won&#8217;t stop the pain if I miscarry. All it&#8217;s doing is putting up an emotional wall stopping me from feeling close to my baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: It's hard being pregnant after loss. You'll become more attached and feel much better with each passing milestone. :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> Thanks to my two miscarriages, I feel like I was robbed of my opportunity to be close to my unborn baby at this stage of development.
> 
> My first pregnancy I was so, so in love with my baby, I ached with how much I loved my baby.
> 
> But with this pregnancy, and my last one, I find it difficult to imagine even getting a baby at the end of this. Difficulty feeling as strongly because of what Ive been through before.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I would be utterly, utterly devastated if I lost my baby. Which makes me think this whole wall Ive put up is meaningless as it certainly wont stop the pain if I miscarry. All its doing is putting up an emotional wall stopping me from feeling close to my baby.


Oh gosh! Isn't this the truth!! Of the people that know (our parents, my cousin, 2-3 close friends), all of them are ECSTATIC about the twins and are dying for me just to announce. Yet here i am feeling guarded. My cousin actually told me she didn't understand why I was waiting so long and she announced the minute she saw two lines on a pee stick. And meanwhile, I'm like, omg I'm ONLY six (going on seven) weeks! Lol...still feel so guarded and cautious. Will I ever feel secure?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm telling our parents until 12 weeks either. The only ones that know here are me and DH. I told once at 6 weeks and had a MMC at 9 weeks. I hated retracting the announcement.

I'm already close to this baby. I can't be guarded no matter how I try. I treasure all the memories I've had with my losses.


----------



## Anniebobs

I've told my sister and 2 close friends, Ones that were supportive during my three losses. I want to tell my mum after the first scan, not because she wasn't supportive just because then it'll feel more real and hopefully I'll be excited instead of just saying 'I'm pregnant again, but I don't know if I'm actually having a baby this time'. I'm trying to stay positive but it's tough. Think it'll get easier once I've seen the baby and get to 13 weeks. During my mmc I heard the heartbeat at 9 weeks so that's a mini milestone too.


----------



## Leliana

I know exactly how you all feel, I put barriers up too to stop myself getting close to my baby, just in case. On the day I miscarried in 2011 it was two days before Christmas and we were staying with the in laws. I had literally just told them I was having a baby and they were so thrilled. Even my little niece was there. I then started bleeding within a few hours. Having to tell them I was miscarrying was the worst experience ever and I never want to do that again :(

It's weird, because it's more about them than me. I felt so sorry for them and the fact I had disappointed everyone. No one was anything other than totally supportive and kind to me, but I still felt terrible.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry for your losses. And that some of the joy has been taken from us. It's going to be so lovely getting our rainbows.

Is anyone else dealing with insane nausea and fatigue?


----------



## Anniebobs

Leinz I don't like to complain because I feel so lucky to be pregnant again so soon but yes it has ramped up a gear this week, I've been having catnaps this weekend while my husbands off work and he's been feeding me up to try and keep the nausea away (not working), I'm not looking forward to this week trying to find the energy to work / feed myself / look after dd while he's at work! It is reassuring though because I only had mild ms with my mmc, I only threw up about 5 times in total and it went totally by 9 weeks (I lost the baby at 13 weeks but he stopped developing around 9/10 weeks. 

Sorry for the ramble but basically yes I feel awful but I'm finding it reassuring because it's similar to my first pregnancy! How are you?


----------



## Leliana

Yes Leinz, insane nausea and fatigue here. I've had mine since 5.5 weeks and it has gotten steadily worse. With my previous pregnancy is started to fade at 12 weeks and was gone by 14 weeks so I'm hoping it will be the same this time. It is horrendous to go through but it does reassure me in many ways. Dealing with this and a toddler has been hard, hard work though!


----------



## Leinzlove

I know it! I have 2 toddlers, a broken foot and sickness. But, I'm also just so happy to be pregnant! :)

No complaints at all... So blessed!

Hope you all aren't feeling to bad today. Nothing I do takes the nausea away. I do find it very reassuring. However, I never had MS bad with my previous pregnancies! I read that one of the best things to do to cope with being pregnant after loss is... To find things that were different than the time you MC.


----------



## Nanninoo

I can relate to so many of you :hugs: Pregnancy after a loss defiantly makes you put protective barriers up! My first pregnancy ended in a mmc at nearly 12 weeks it was the most devistating thing to go through especially after I happily announced my news to all family and friends even on Facebook and I regretted it so much having to tel people that my baby had died. My 2nd pregnancy I had another mmc at 9+4w even though that broke my heart again I didn't feel as bad as I did with the first as I hadn't announced the pregnancy to anyone only myself and my OH knew so I could grieve privately. My 3rd pregnancy I didn't announce until after v day I think I was about 26 weeks I shared my 4d scans with friends on Facebook they were all shocked and couldn't believe I had kept it a secret for so long but I felt so much better doing it that way, thankfully I went on to have a healthy baby boy who just turned two (my little rainbow)
I'm currently pregnant with my 2nd baby (4th pregnancy) I'm 6+4 and I won't be announcing until our 20 week gender scan only OH, parents, in laws and a very close Aunty know so far, I'm praying this is a sticky baby, I go for an early scan on Tuesday I am super nervous hoping everything is ok but yes the worry is always there and I feel that having previous mc's kind of robs you from enjoying your pregnancy, with my last pregnancy with my son the worry never left me until the day he was born then I finally believed everything was fine. You just have to take each day at a time keep positive and have faith were in gods hands now :cloud9: x


----------



## Leliana

:hugs: Nanninoo, I am so pleased you went on to have your rainbow. Wishing you so much sticky dust for this second precious one. You are absolutely right, we are in God's hands. Having faith has helped me a lot. Good luck for your early scan, I can't wait to hear how it goes x


----------



## Nanninoo

Leilanna Thankyou so much. Wishing you a h&h 9 months :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

I know the early scan will go just fine, hun! So exciting! I can't wait for mine... Which is 12 days away. It would seem like forever if the wait didn't start at 35 days lol.

Rainbows for us all! So exciting! Also if you want to use our group logo in your section. The code is in the first post in this thread! :)


----------



## HopeLove GR

hey ladies.. i would love to join your group.. my little baby is due the 20th of Nov :) i can't wait for the first dr appointment next week .. hope everyone is doing well here ...


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks hun :) welcome hopelove good luck at your first appt how exciting h&h 9 months x


----------



## HopeLove GR

Nanninoo said:


> I can relate to so many of you :hugs: Pregnancy after a loss defiantly makes you put protective barriers up! My first pregnancy ended in a mmc at nearly 12 weeks it was the most devistating thing to go through especially after I happily announced my news to all family and friends even on Facebook and I regretted it so much having to tel people that my baby had died. My 2nd pregnancy I had another mmc at 9+4w even though that broke my heart again I didn't feel as bad as I did with the first as I hadn't announced the pregnancy to anyone only myself and my OH knew so I could grieve privately. My 3rd pregnancy I didn't announce until after v day I think I was about 26 weeks I shared my 4d scans with friends on Facebook they were all shocked and couldn't believe I had kept it a secret for so long but I felt so much better doing it that way, thankfully I went on to have a healthy baby boy who just turned two (my little rainbow)
> I'm currently pregnant with my 2nd baby (4th pregnancy) I'm 6+4 and I won't be announcing until our 20 week gender scan only OH, parents, in laws and a very close Aunty know so far, I'm praying this is a sticky baby, I go for an early scan on Tuesday I am super nervous hoping everything is ok but yes the worry is always there and I feel that having previous mc's kind of robs you from enjoying your pregnancy, with my last pregnancy with my son the worry never left me until the day he was born then I finally believed everything was fine. You just have to take each day at a time keep positive and have faith were in gods hands now :cloud9: x

beautiful words.. although i can't stop stressing but i am praying it will be ok for me and everyone else :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Had some brown spotting and lower backache last night so ended up with a scan this morning. Saw a heartbeat and our smudge was measuring 3.5mm so right around 6 1/2 weeks. So relieved! Spotting seems to have stopped but I'm still having the lower backache. They've cancelled my reassurance scan now so my next scan is in 6 weeks. Seems so far away!


----------



## Twinklie12

So glad everything is ok!


----------



## Leliana

Fantastic news Annie!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

HopeLove: Congrats! Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss. 

Anniebobs: How exciting that you saw your baby. I'm very sorry for your scare and I hope the next 6 weeks goes fast! 

Nanninno: Patiently awaiting to hear about how your scan went.

AFM: Getting excited. First scan next week. A bit nervous to, but with the MS I've been having this baby is sticky!


----------



## kazine

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## kazine

Had to make it a secret group so you'll have to add me so I can add you to the group

https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix

Inbox me to let me know you're from BnB please haha


----------



## Leinzlove

I see... We are already friends and I'm already in the group! I didn't even know that was you! :haha:


----------



## mountainlass

Hello, hope I can join this thread? I had a mmc at 12 weeks April 2013 (first pregnancy, baby stopped growing at 8w), totaly devestated. So happy, but scared, to be pregnant again. Had a scare already - bright red bleed at 5.5 weeks, early scan showed SCH but also baby smudge with a heartbeat! Still so scared something will go wrong, feel like if I can make it through these first 12 weeks we'll have a chance!

EDD: 11/12/14 

H&H 9 months to all!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome mountainlass! I'm so sorry for your loss. Also so sorry for your scare. But, so happy you are carrying your rainbow. Congrats!


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks everyone, it was such a relief when we saw the heartbeat I couldn't help bursting into tears. I have awful morning sickness which is making me hopeful. I did hear the heartbeat with my mmc at 9 weeks so once I get passed that I'll feel safer.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awful morning sickness here too.... It's a wonderful sign! We are getting our rainbows, Annie! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove said:


> HopeLove: Congrats! Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Anniebobs: How exciting that you saw your baby. I'm very sorry for your scare and I hope the next 6 weeks goes fast!
> 
> Nanninno: Patiently awaiting to hear about how your scan went.
> 
> AFM: Getting excited. First scan next week. A bit nervous to, but with the MS I've been having this baby is sticky!

Scan could of gone better....saw yolk sac and hb but they dated me at 5+1 when I should of been 6+6 by lmp or 6+3 by ovulation so don't know what to make of it all but got to go back in 2 weeks for another scan :wacko:


----------



## Anniebobs

Nanninoo sorry your scan didn't go well. Hopefully you just implanted late and in 2 weeks baby will have caught up. 

I've just realised my next scan is in 7 weeks so I'll be 13+4! May have to book a private scan at 10 weeks to get me through!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nanninoo: How is the measurement 5+1 accurate? That would show just a sac. There wouldn't be a HB at 5+1. All is fine, hun. :hugs: 

Anniebobs: That is a long wait. :(

AFM: I will go at 8+6, then we will go private gender scan at 14 weeks.


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls I don't know I just got a doubtful feeling from my consultant? He kept saying when was my last af and when did I get a positive pregnancy test....at first he couldn't find anything and to tel you the truth I thought it looked like a blighted ovum as I saw the screen aswell and all we could see was an empty sac but after searching around and zooming in we saw right in the corner a yolk sac and a fluttering blob hb but he said it was still very early and to go back in a fortnight....talk about optimistic :( x


----------



## Leinzlove

I went at 6+5 with DD1 and all we saw was a beating dot. She is turning 3 this month!

Sounds to me like... PERFECTION was seen. A blighted ovum, there wouldn't have been a baby or hb at all. It's like a chemical that your body doesn't recognize and it keeps growing empty.


----------



## mountainlass

Thank you Leinzlove!

Best wishes on your next scan Nanninoo. When I first went in with my bleed they said I was only 5+4, but I knew I was 6+3. Went back 2 weeks later, and they dated me right where I thought I should be at 8+3. I think its really difficult for them to tell that early...
xx


----------



## Nanninoo

All I can do is wait and see what happens at my next scan although the wait is going to be unbearable there isn't a lot I can do....still getting symptoms sore boobes, sickness and tiredness and my temps are still elevated but again that doesn't prove anything as I've had two MMC before and I still had symptoms for weeks after!
They gave me a scan pic but I try not to look at it too much I just don't want too feel too attached if the worst was to happen after going through previous loses before I feel the best way is keep open minded it's up to god now fingers crossed it's a sticky baby


----------



## Leinzlove

I also had symptoms with my MMC. I sure hope scan day gets here super fast. :hugs:


----------



## mountainlass

Hope everyone is doing well! I am freaking myself out b/c I don't think my symptoms are strong enough and they kind of come and go - I realize I am being obsessive, but can't seem to help it. 12 week scan seems forever away ( 2 weeks from today), that is when they discovered my mmc last time.
xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Mountainlass, I had lots of symptoms and a bump with my mmc so try not to worry about not having them. You are just lucky! Roll on the scan though.

This 'morning' sickness is kicking my butt. It always gets me! I really hope this is my last go at first tri before we get our rainbow.


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree with my MMC, I had a lot of symptoms. With DD1 I had lots of symptoms, with DD2 I hardly had any. I have a lot this time... Trying to keep positive, but there's no denying I'm scared.

Mountainlass: I'm sorry you have to wait so long for your scan. :hugs:


----------



## mountainlass

Trying to get my ticker to work...


----------



## mountainlass

:dohh: Got it.


----------



## Leinzlove

<3 the ticker Mountainlass! :)

I'm getting soooo nervous. Scan in 12 hours.


----------



## Anniebobs

Love the ticker mountainlass!

Good luck for today leinz


----------



## Leinzlove

Scan was perfection. Baby measuring 8w4d (I'm 8w2d by O, 8w6d by LMP). Measuring right between... Perfect heartbeat. <3

So happy! :)


----------



## mountainlass

Wonderful news Leinzlove! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Leliana

Leinz I am sooooo happy for you, that sounds amazing. Your Sticky is absolute perfection :)

11 days to go until my first scan, I swing between totally excited and totally terrified!


----------



## Anniebobs

Fantastic news leinz! I can't wait till my next scan but it's not until the end of May. So long to wait!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes! OMG! My next scan is May 28. But, I'm getting the Doppler out today, its time to start my own finding of this baby! :) 

I probably won't pick the baby up for a week or 2 yet though.


----------



## Anniebobs

My scans the 28th May as well! I'll be 13 1/2 weeks by then which is fine because if it's good news I'll have got further than my mmc so may start relaxing a bit. 

I had the Doppler out yesterday, think I found hb for a sec but not definite. During my mmc I found it at almost 9w so hopefully not long to go now.


----------



## Leinzlove

It took me awhile last time, but I was looking in the wrong place. I will be 14 weeks and finding out gender. (private) We are just a week apart.

I have another Dr. Appt. on May 16, but I'm sure it will be just using a Doppler at that point until my 20 week scan.

I didn't have a Doppler for my MMC. It wasn't until after that I got paranoid.


----------



## Leinzlove

How is everyone doing? Updates...


----------



## Anniebobs

Still sick here! But I found baby's heartbeat the other night on the Doppler, so exciting. I only ever found it once with my mmc and it was around 9 weeks so will be trying again in a few days and hoping not to stress out too much if I don't find it.


----------



## Leinzlove

That's wonderful. I found mine 2 nights ago and intend on finding it everynight! Eeeek! Still sick here too. It's awful but happy to just be pregnant.

We were waiting to announce until Mother's Day. But will have a lot of our family in one place, so we are announcing later today. (To family anyways.) As of right now... Just my BNB girls, myself, Doctor, one nurse, and DH know. 

I'm excited about announcing but there are going to be people who think I'm crazy!


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck with the announcement! We told our parents a few weeks ago (had to tell mil because I had spotting and needed her to look after dd while we went for a scan, so told the rest soon after) it's been great to have my mum know, she's so worried after my losses so has been helping out looking after dd a lot so I can take it a bit easier.


----------



## Leinzlove

That's very nice! :) I'm so glad your MIL is supportive. And I'm more glad that you and your rainbow are still in here. x

My MIL will be nice. But my FIL and Step Mother in law will probably freak. :haha: You see we aren't rich and 3 kids in 3 1/2 years. They are going say "Its going to be so hard." I know that but its going to be so much love... And things will be better in 2 years when our house is paid off. And its our lives. 

Others are going to be shocked, I think. And my family they could care less.

When are you telling everyone else?


----------



## Anniebobs

I think I'd be shocked too if one of my friends had 3 so close together! But it'll be great, hopefully they'll grow up very close to each other. I'd have liked a closer gap between these 2 but it wasn't meant to be.

I've told 3 close friends already and the rest will just find out as we see them. The rest of the world can find out after the next scan but I don't think we'll be making a Facebook announcement or anything. Though if we do it'll be after the 20 week scan like we did with dd.


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies, glad to see you are both doing well :)

I have my first scan on Tuesday, I am so so nervous. I will be so relieved if it goes well. If all is fine with baby we will be announcing on that day too.


----------



## Leinzlove

We were crazy and tried for an even closer gap. Things do work out for a reason because if I didn't have the MMC between my girls. We might not have had a third baby. But, the loss made me want another more. Weird I know...

Everyone took it well and with excitement. DH's Mom cried. 

Leliana: I'm glad I didn't have to wait for my first scan... 12 weeks!!! Eeeek... Everything will be perfect Tuesday and announcement will be perfect too. :) x


----------



## Leliana

Thank you Leinz, that really makes me feel better. I believe in this baby, I always have done since conception but I will definitely feel as much relief as joy if all goes well! 12 weeks is nuts isn't it? As I've only had one previous loss I'm not entitled to any earlier scans and we don't have enough money to pay for a private one. I can't believe I've managed to get through the last 8 weeks with my sanity in tact ;)

I am soooo pleased your announcement went well and everyone was thrilled with your wonderful news! :flower:


----------



## Anniebobs

Glad the announcement went well leinz.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow leilana, I would have gone mad waiting until 12 weeks you've done well!

I have had more brown spotting so have another scan tomorrow at 10am. Really trying not to panic but as we all know it's 50/50. Praying for good news though.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh annie, good luck. Brown spotting seems like it could all be ok, less worrisome than red. I hope you get answers soon that everything is ok! xo


----------



## Leinzlove

Anniebobs: Sorry to hear you are having another SCARE! This baby is going to keep you on your toes. But ALL IS WELL! :hugs:


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies, just to let you all know my scan went absolutely perfectly today! My little Sparky was bouncing all over my uterus. I am in love :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Leiliana: So happy to hear! It makes it a bit more real for sure! :) X

Anniebobs: Can't wait for you to update with how perfect your scan went. :)

AFM: Scheduled my gender scan... 3 weeks from Saturday on May 24. I'm so excited, I already can't wait to know. HELP! It's happening to me... I'm trying so hard to be able to wait, but OMG I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET THIS BABY!


----------



## Leliana

Oh Leinz... I know exactly what you mean! I am actually looking forward to holding my little bundle now! So exciting about your gender scan, these 3 weeks will whizz by. Do you have any feelings on which gender Sticky is?

Oh by the way, I forgot to mention, my due date has been changed to the 8th of November :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww now our weeks change together! <3

I don't know... But I hope :blue: this time! :)


----------



## Leliana

My DD was 2 weeks late so there's a chance I could give birth on your due date! :D


----------



## Anniebobs

That's great news leilana! Congratulations on your healthy little baby.

My scan went well too, I'm very relieved to say baby is looking perfect. I've even been moved a day forward from my last scan so am now due on 28th nov.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nanninoo

Great news girls! Glad your scans went well :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Nanninoo: Update?

Leliana: I've only had babies on 39+2. I wouldn't wish overdue on anyone.

Anniebobs: So wonderful! Beautiful baby you have there! :) x Can't wait for November!!!!


----------



## Leliana

Thank you Nanninoo - how are you? :flower:

Annie - isn't it amazing how perfectly formed they are, even at 9 weeks? Beautiful!

Leinz - those 2 weeks were the longest of my life! Longer than the 2WW! This time around I'm just mentally adding 2 weeks to my due date so I'm more prepared!


----------



## Anniebobs

Leilani I know, the difference between this scan and the one at 6 weeks is massive. It was only a smudge then!

I bet I end up going over this time. I had dd at 37+2 so can't imagine getting to term never mind going over!


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm good thanks girls heard baby's hb yesterday on my Doppler for the first time and again today 173bpm :cloud9: (I'll be using my Doppler daily for reassurance like I did with DS up until I feel movements then I'll put it away) had two early scans already although I still don't know my due date first scan baby was measuring behind on what I thought my dates were then second scan I was measuring 3 days ahead of last scan I have another scan next week on the 8th so will see what date I get then but I'm proberly best off waiting until 12 week dating scan to confirm but either way i know I'm due anytime between end of nov/beginning of dec! I'm going with my most recent scan measurements so I'm about 8+5 but I'm sure I'm in my 9th week or thereabouts......so confusing!
How are you all doing?x


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah, hun I hate hearing that. Another scan will clear it all up, I'm sure. For some reason early scans be so inconclusive.

Glad you found baby on Doppler. I love that! I also have been using mine everynight.


----------



## Nanninoo

I know talk about confusing! A friend of mine goes for her 12 week dating scan tomorrow and like me has had two early scans and both gave her different due dates she's relieved tomorrow she will get her actual due date! My consultant did say baby's are so tiny at early scans that it's measurements can never be 100% correct and the 12 week scan is more accurate! I love hearing hb although I am a Doppler addict but it gives you that reassurance especially waiting in between scans least you know baby is ok especially due to previous mmc's it gives me piece of mind....I don't know what I would do with out it x


----------



## mountainlass

:flower:So, so happy to read about the great scans! I will add my positive story as well - 12 week scan yesterday, everything looks perfect, measured 1 day behind (but no worries), good heartrate (151), NT scan came back within normal range (1.5mm). Just waiting for blood test to come back at end of week to get final screen results. 

S/he did this super cute thing on u/s - grabbed both teensy feet with both tiny hands and kind of rocked back and forth - but totally uncooperative for getting the scan done,lol. I was so scared though I couldn't enjoy till afterward :)

:flower:


----------



## mountainlass

Oh, I wanted to add that I too find the dopplar very reassuring. I wasn't able to find the heartbeat until mid-10 weeks, but since then it has been fairly easy to locate and so wonderful to hear!


----------



## ScorpioLoz

Evening ladies, if like to join this thread. According to early scans and ovulation tracking I am due on 25th November so am currently 10 + 1 weeks. 

I have had 3 early scans, I don't have midwife till 12th May when I am 12 weeks and booking scan then. Seems a long way off, especially when my side effects seem to make it drag! 

My next scan will make me more relaxed, and contemplating buying a doppler, but think I'd drive myself crazy with it so refraining!


----------



## Nanninoo

Congrats mountainlass :)

ScorpioLoz yes it kind of does drive you crazy it took me 15 mins this morning to locate hb it was driving me crazy so I put it away tried again abit later and found it straight away as soon as I placed the Doppler on my tummy! Talk about fustrating at times x


----------



## Leinzlove

Such good news MountainLass! :)

ScorpioLoz: Welcome!

AFM: It still takes me awhile to find baby. But I love having a Doppler. It's so reassuring to me until I can feel the baby move... I wonder when that'll be. I've read as early as 13 weeks but I'm thinking more like 16-18.


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove I remember with my last pregnancy feeling 'something' at 17 weeks but I couldn't be sure if it was in fact the baby or something else it felt like bubbles popping then at 19 weeks I started feeling movements for sure so I'm guessing it will prob be around about that time again x


----------



## Anniebobs

I felt movement quite early last time, I was 16 weeks. Husband managed to feel kicks from 18 weeks, I'm quite skinny which helps. I'm really hoping it's the same this time, I love having that connection with baby.


----------



## Leliana

It was 16 weeks for me last time too, so I'm hoping earlier this time :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too Ladies. It was quite early last time... I hope it is again. My sister is 20 weeks with #2 and still not feeling baby. Its because of where her placenta is.

How are you all feeling? I'm sooooo sick!!!!


----------



## wannabemama24

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I've been inactive for so long! I have been crazy busy with spring quarter with classes plus work and being exhausted. How is everyone?


----------



## Leinzlove

HOW ARE YOU??? I've missed you!


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> HOW ARE YOU??? I've missed you!

Great actually! I have been so consumed with school work my mind feels like it's going to explode. My rainbow is growing and healthy as of Last Thursday! I have my next appointment on Friday and I can't wait. I bought a doppler and I found the heartbeat pretty quick. My doctors office doesn't have any they just do a bedside ultrasound at every appointment so I haven't gotten to hear the heartbeat. It was so cool it sounds like a galloping horses or a cat purring really loud. How are you!?


----------



## Leinzlove

Great here too. Found baby on Doppler, listen every night. Had bad morning sickness, seems to be getting better.


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm panicking a bit now. My morning (all day) sickness has now stopped. I'm exhausted of an evening and that's about my only symptom now. With dd sickness lasted until 15 weeks but with my mmc it stopped around 10 weeks so obviously I'm seeing a pattern. Next scan is 28th May so need to chill for the next few weeks. Urgh why can't I just be happy the sickness has finally stopped?!


----------



## Nanninoo

Try not to worry hun I'm sure everything is ok, mine seems to come and go this time round but with DS I had it everyday until around 14 weeks ish this time I get a few bad days and then good days and that's my only symptom aswell as slight tiredness but that seems to be tapering off now! Have u got a Doppler so you can listen to hb for reassurance? Or know anyone with one you could borrow? I listen to mine everyday otherwise I would go mad panicking as I'm pritty symptomless and I've had two previous MMC so getting a Doppler really gave me that added reassurance x

Update from me I had my 3rd scan yesterday and baby is measuring bang on date 11 weeks!! Everything looked fine so I'm so relived I now have to wait until my dating scan to confirm due date :thumbup: here's a pic of baby you can just see baby's hand infront of it's face :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Anniebobs

I have a Doppler and listen every few days, it's reassuring for a bit but it doesn't last (like scans). I just need to get past 13 weeks and I'll be ok.


----------



## Leinzlove

AnnieBobs: I'm sure it stopping at almost 11 weeks is normal. I know its hard but every pregnancy is different. I didn't even have any morning sickness with my 2 daughters and they are here. :hugs:

Nanninoo: I'm so happy hun! You had such a worrisome first trimester... SO VERY HAPPY TO see your GORGEOUS BABY!!! :happydance:

AFM: I listen on the Doppler every day. In fact I won't have another scan through the Dr. office until July. They will just use a Doppler and I'll be on my way.

I do have a private gender scan in 2 weeks! Eeeeek!


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove thanks I know I was so worried as my first scan they said I was 12 days behind from what I calculated my dates to be and I thought I couldn't be as I knew my dates as I tempted and did opk's so I knew when I ovulated then my second scan they said I caught up by 3 days but I was still certain on my dates, then my 3rd scan yesterday revealed baby measuring right on dates I was so happy! Wow a private gender scan in two weeks I'm so jealous how lovely to find out this early I am also considering a private gender scan at the same place I had my 4d scan with DS I am eager to know if I'm team blue or pink hehe!xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm just doing my scan in 2D for $65. But, they give you pictures and are accurate with gender. They will do them as early as 13 weeks, but if you are before 14 weeks they won't do a money back guarantee. They also do all fetal measurements and they are reviewed by a board of Doctor's. They then share all information with your Dr.

So, I couldn't wait any longer and I'm going at 14 weeks exact! :rofl: They don't require a full bladder, but suggest a week of good hydration prior and then drinking a glass of juice before your scan.

I did this at 14+4 with DD. And they had to have me move around in lots of directions. But, they got it! :) I also went for 4D at 28 weeks for $125. But, I don't know if I will do it again. I loved it but DH thought it was a waste.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd be fine with a girl, but I REALLY want this to be our boy.


----------



## Nanninoo

Very similar prices as the uk they charge £55 for a sexing scan but the earliest they do it is 16 weeks they also do all the measurements and you get to take home pictures and a cd rom of your scan. I had a 4d scan at 28 weeks with DS although it was really good I don't think I would do it again as the prices were expensive I think I paid around £150 and got lots of pictures and a dvd it lasted a long time around an hour and I felt faint and sick from lying on my back in a very warm room they had to stop and sit me up with a glass of water I thought I was going to faint and it panicked me I was fine afterwards though but I don't think I would go through it again!
I would love a girl this time but I would be happy with another boy as long as they are healthy then that's all that matters but I would love to be team pink this time x


----------



## Leinzlove

My 28 week scan included 6 printed pictures (3 in 3D, 3 in 4D). Also 20 minute DVD with baby set to music, Fetal measurements, and a CD with all pics on it. It was $125 usd. I got $18 off because of my gender scan. (You get a discount the more scans you have during same pregnancy.

This 14 week is the cheapest they offer. But, Its worth $65. I just figure baby is so little yet why spend more money at this point. You still get the gender guarantee. I'm going to the website to see what exactly I get.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, that's all I get at 14 weeks.

5 printed 2D images, CD with pics, gender determination and level 1 measurements.


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> Great here too. Found baby on Doppler, listen every night. Had bad morning sickness, seems to be getting better.

Yay! I'm glad everything is going good!


----------



## Leinzlove

Keep the updates coming! We are in or close to 2nd tri! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

I know!!! Its exciting isn't it that were already in/near to 2nd tri! I can't believe it I remember finding out I was pregnant at 4 weeks and wishing the first tri would go quick! What do you class as 2nd tri week starting 12,13 or 14? I've read different books and websites and each say different things. I think with DS I classed week 13 as 2nd tri x


----------



## Leliana

With my first pregnancy I called 2nd trimester 12 weeks - I was so eager to move on!

This time around I counted it from 14 weeks as that is when my morning sickness stopped. I do feel different at the moment, a little brighter and much less sick. 

I have felt some movement over the last few days! It's very sporadic but unmistakeable :cloud9:


----------



## Nanninoo

I have just felt baby wiggling/kicking about it was amazing :cloud9: the past few days when I've been using the Doppler I could hear baby kicking the probe when I pushed down the same when I was pregnant with my son if I applied pressure when using the Doppler he would kick me then I would lose hb as he would move as if he was saying mum leave me alone lol anyway this afternoon I lay on the bed and pressed my hand down onto my lower tummy above pubic bone where I usually hear baby kicking the probe the past few days so thought I would see if I could feel them using my hand and I could feel movement like wriggling and little kicks it was lovely I can't feel them from the inside yet as it's still early but I sure can feel them with my hand pressed firmly on my lower tummy :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

That is great Nannino. In the US its 13 weeks, but last night I was on my Dr,'s website reading handouts and he had the first trimester as 1-12, 2nd Trimester 13-28, 3rd Trimester 29-40.

Yeah, the 3rd trimester starting at week 29. Uh no! I'm starting it at week 27, and putting myself in the 2nd trimester tomorrow at 13 weeks. Doesn't really matter... No one really cares much but me.

I doubt if one person in real life asks me how far gone I am. It's crazy but with the first baby I was asked once or twice a week. With the second it was every few weeks someone would ask and now with #3, I think they all just think I'm crazy and don't ask at all. Which is fine by me...


----------



## Anniebobs

I've started feeling little movements too - definitely the ones pushing up against the Doppler but also some random 'oooh was that baby?' type moments too! Can't wait till they're more regular.

Still getting nauseous but nowhere near as much, it's great! Also nowhere near as tired as I was a few weeks ago, I can last till at least 7 now anyway!


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here nausea isn't nearly as bad now! That is wonderful AnnieBobs.

Off to see the baby Dr. now. No ultrasound though. I just want ultrasounds. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Third time Lucky, Third time :pink:!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1684.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1697.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1692.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1690.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww congratulations! Im the middle one of 3 sisters and it's great! Strangely enough both my aunties had 3 girls first as well (they both went on to have a boy too) I'd love it!

I'm counting down to my scan, it's on Wednesday and I can't wait. I've been trying to ignore my pregnancy the last few weeks to get me through it. Have only listened to the heartbeat every now and again (heard it yesterday so fingers crossed all is fine). I'm further along than my first mc now which is good but I still can't shake the nervous feeling. Don't think it'll go away this pregnancy no matter how far along I get or how many times I see / hear baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

It is definitely hard after a loss. But, its all going to be perfect! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

Wow congratulations 3 girls how lovely! Send me some of your pink vibes this way hehe! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Phew, all went well at the scan. Hopefully I can start relaxing now. Can't wait to start feeling movement, was getting proper kicks by 16 weeks with DD so fingers crossed won't be long.

Due date has been changed to 27th November so I'm a day off 14 weeks now :happydance: 

And here's my baby, I reckon boy (though we're not finding out)
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Twinklie12

Such an adorable scan Anniebobs!!!!! And love the girl Leinz!


----------



## Nanninoo

Lovely scan pic anniebobs and same due date as me!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Agreed Annie: Looks like a boy! :) You will find out in November! <3

Woooo for 2nd Trimester and all these beautiful babies in here! <3

AFM: Just waiting for June 13, and hoping to schedule my 20 week scan. I just saw baby on Saturday and can't wait for it to happen again! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww naninoo due date buddies! Do you have a feeling if you'll go early or late? I reckon this one will end up a December baby, just because my last November baby ended up an October baby so I reckon I'm due a late one! Plus both my nephews were overdue so if I'm having a boy that would fit with what boys in our family do!

My 20 week scan is on the 11th July, only 6 weeks to go! 

Friday is my day off and dd is still asleep :happydance: she must have known I needed a lie in.


----------



## Leinzlove

You never know... Maybe this one will come a little early also. I don't know when I'll have my 20 week scan. It was at 19+2 with both of my girls.

So happy you got a lie in... Super nice! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

I think he or she will be born in November as with DS I was induced due to being on clexane (blood thinners) they scheduled my induction at 39+6 and he was born at 40+1! I think they will be doing the same this time as I'm on clexane injections daily and I've requested it again when I saw consultant so I'll prob get a date further into my pregnancy he said


I see my midwife for my 16 week appt on 13th June to get my blood results so that's another milestone achieved...My 20 week scan is on 21st july so over 7 weeks to go yet :dohh: I may book a private gender scan for 16 weeks as me and OH and DS are going away on holiday at the end of June so would be nice to find out the sex before we go away :)

X


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you do a private scan! :) I go for my next appt. on June 13 also! :) I doubt I have a scan, but my 20 week one should be first week of July or some time around there. My Birthday is June 27 but, I'd think 18+6 would be a little unrealistic.

Are you leaning any certain way on gender? Do you have to take Clexane the whole pregnancy or just a certain number of weeks?

I think we are all having November Babies. Don't wish anyone to go over due.


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm thinking boy I thought I saw boy parts between baby's legs at my 12+4 week scan although I could be wrong but I'm pritty sure I saw what I saw lol! I'm about 70% sure so we shall see although OH didn't see and said it could of been umbilical cord!

I'll be 21+4 when I have my scan on 21st July which seems like a long way off

I have to take clexane and aspirin daily throughout my whole pregnancy my tummy is black and blue from all the injections but it's worth it to keep baby safe I had to do the same with my last pregnancy with DS x


----------



## Leinzlove

I hate hearing that hun. But yes its worth it. I'm so glad STICKY! :) Woooo. I thought I saw boy bits once during my scan, but it was her head... So haha. I did notice the shape of her head and I knew... But, I still waited patiently for her to say. 

I don't mind 3 girls. But DH is having a tough time and all ready wanting another. Which I just can't handle even thinking about right now.

I would guess I'm having my 20 week scan the first week of July... I'm thinking the Dr. will go 3 weeks from my next OB appt. for the scan and then see me a week later for my next appointment. 

Also there is a good thread in the 2nd trimester... Having to do with gender and lots of women posting pics of just the babies head. Maybe you could see if the theory matches your 70% guess?


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes I have seen that thread I may post and see what responses I get :)

I can't wait for christmas this year it's so exciting were all going to have our newborns :) I love christmas I'm like a big kid I'm such a festive person I love wrapping presents, Christmassy music, the whole thing about it spending time with family and it's going to be a great christmas this year with our new arrivals yay! Exciting times ahead x


----------



## Leinzlove

There is a gender prediction section to post in. :) 

Yes, Christmas is going to be very exciting. I've already started my shopping. I'd like as much done as possible before baby gets here. That way I have less to do with 2 toddlers and a newborn. Plus, DH is changing jobs and I'm not sure how much time he'll have off.


----------



## Nanninoo

I would love to start shopping although I can never bring myself to do it so early on with DS I didn't start til around 30 something weeks only because with my two early losses prior to DS I bought stuff and then ended up mc'ing and so I refused to purchase anything until I felt it was ok too if that makes sense but this time round I think I will start buying around v day as a celebration for hitting another mile stone :)

If it is a boy I literally need to buy nothing clothes wise I have all DS's clothes still (baby grows, bibs, vests, mits ect) if it's a girl I've told OH it's a major shopping spree haha! I still have bottles, steriliser, bouncer, Moses basket, blankets, cot bed, baby bath, high chair, play mat and toys so I really don't need anything apart from a pram which I've already been eyeing up lol.

I'm more nervous of the thought of having a toddler and newborn! How do you find it with your girls? My 2 year old is literally going through the terrible twos and drives me insane on his naughty days plus I am trying to get him potty trained but he really isn't interested I have been told by SIL as well as friends leave it until he turns 3 as my nephew potty trained then and quickly learnt it so the thought of potty training a toddler and having a baby worrys me a little x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your losses. I just bought things anyways and then kept on to them when I lost the baby. 

I can't resist the buying. Its my favorite part. I'm due with my 3rd girl and I have so much stuff. But, I'll still get some new clothes, blankets, bottles and whatever I feel like getting to have some new things.

It's normal to worry how it'll be. I worried how it'd be adding #2, and now I'm doing so about #3. My first 2 daughters are 21 months apart and I found it so much easier than I dreamed it'd be. I was busier, but it was all happy. My first born was born with birth defects and the first year consisted of multiple surgeries, Nicu, Picu stay all that. She had a cleft palate so took a lot more care with having special needs. It was the scarcest times in my life. I was so scared I'd lose her. But she fought and is here! :)

DH and I started trying for another right away. We were blessed 5 months after we started. But, I experienced a MMC at 9 weeks. So, #2 was my rainbow and maybe that's how she was so much easier after all I'd been through.

Chloe also potty trained closer to 3 and it was so much easier than I thought. She started using the little potty all on her own and graduated to the big one. In a month she could do everything and all I ever did was ask "Do you have to Pee?" Definitely wait and have him go in the bathroom with DH from time to time.

I almost baby lead with minor modifications the whole way. It makes things so easy!

Hardest thing with 2 is leaving the house...


----------



## Nanninoo

Thank you and sorry to here about your losses too! Yeah it is hard worrying but It's only natural when we have been through such losses were only human I guess!
Wow you have been through a tough time with your DD1 how she now post surgeries? I can't imagine what you went through it must of been hard :hugs:

Yes I am slightly nervous of the thought of having two although my DS will be 2 and half years of age when baby #2 Arrives so I'm hoping it's not too difficult the main thing is learning him potty training whilst having a new born as I want to get him trained by next year as he starts pre school and I don't want him in nappies when he attends. Me and OH are planning on our first family holiday abroad next year around May/June I'm slightest apprehensive as I will have a 3 year old and a 6 month old baby I'm hoping i don't regret it lol! X


----------



## Leinzlove

Normal worries. But all will work out just as it should. :) How exciting! My daughter turned 3 in April and she's going to pre-school in September. She is going to special ed, because she has a speech impairment. Other than that she's developmentally normal. 

I worry a lot though. Sometimes its hard seeing her with her peers. And sometimes I worry that she'll hate how different she is than her sisters. I'm very glad though she is the oldest.


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL, I've just moved house and it's taken this long to get the internet going again. It's so nice to be in a bigger place and exciting to imagine living here as a family of 4!

Leinz - congrats on your beautiful baby girl! That is so exciting! One of my closest friends is one of 3 sisters. They are all so close and have an amazing relationship :)

Anniebobs - so pleased your scan went well, I love your pic! :flower:

Nanninoo - I can totally relate to being scared about coping with a toddler and newborn. I am just hoping it falls into place as I'm not really sure how to plan for it. DD is going through a good phase at the moment which keeps me positive but on harder days I do wonder how I will cope!

As for me - all is well here. I had my 16 week appointment last week and heard the heartbeat for the first time (I don't have a doppler). It was beautiful and made me feel wonderful. It sounded like DD's heartbeat so I'm guessing Team Pink at the moment! 3 weeks and 1 day until I find out! :thumbup:


----------



## Nanninoo

Lovely news hearing your baby's hb leliana it makes it that bit more real doesn't it :) hope the next 3 weeks go quick for you on finding out sex of bubs how exciting!
X


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeeek! 3 weeks Leilana!!! Not long now! :)

I can't wait to know... So glad all is well. And the heartbeat what a wonderful sound!

Nanninno: How are you feeling?


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove I'm good thanks how are you? Think I'm going to book my private scan next week so hopefully I'll have my gender scan in the next few weeks x


----------



## Nanninoo

I caved girls! I'm so impatient :haha:
Just rang up and booked my gender scan they had a slot available for next Thursday 12th at 8:30pm as OH works til 6pm so evenings are better for us! So excited YAY! X


----------



## Leliana

Thanks ladies! I am doing well feeling positive at the moment, I really love the second trimester :)

Nanninoo - argh, that is soooooo exciting! I can't wait to see what you're having! I wonder if we'll have a trend on this thread. Any strong feelings either way? x


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks leliana :) I would of waited for my nhs sexing scan but that's not for another 7 weeks and I really wanted to know now I'm so impatient lol!
I'm thinking boy only because at my 12 week scan I swear I saw boy parts but OH didn't see and thinks I was seeing things but I'm convinced it's a boy x


----------



## Leinzlove

So exciting! THAT'S NEXT WEEK! It was early maybe it wasn't boy bits but the umbilical cord. I can't wait to find out. :) x

Heck I'm just getting exited about June 13. I might have a 20 week scan date, I can start looking forward to. 

Yes, I love the 2nd trimester... With it being summer here. Its going to fast.


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove yes OH also said it could of been unbiblical cord as well but I'm certain it's a boy I will be shocked if it's a girl and prob make them double check!
Can't wait to post pics next week to show you girls :)
The 2nd trimester is so much better than 1st tri I agree less worrysome and we get to see our bumps grow and feel kicks this trimester yay!
Well I'm off to see a psychic medium today booked it a year ago and her waiting list is so long so I've waited 12 months for this day I'm really excited she has so many good reviews that people keep going back to her over and over again so let's see how I get on x


----------



## Leinzlove

Can't wait either! :) Have a lovely day hun! :)

Have you been thinking any names?

I've been so nauseas lately... She hates eggs.


----------



## Nanninoo

Thankyou only 2 hours until I go :)
Thought of a couple names although me and OH can't agree. Have you any girls names in mind?
My sickness has gone it went around 12-13weeks (touch wood) x


----------



## Leinzlove

We are thinking Giana Eloise (Pronounced Gee Awna). :)

Definitely hurry and update, lol... I WANT TO KNOW! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

What a beautiful name :) I'm just waiting to go in I hope she can tel me amazing things it would be wonderful if she can sense I'm pregnant! I'll update as soon as ive finished x


----------



## Nanninoo

Apparently I'm having a girl....well that's what the psychic said (I personally think she's wrong) but she may be right only time will tell...8 days to go :)


----------



## Leliana

Ooh did she know you were pregnant? How exciting!

I am convinced mine is a girl, I will be utterly amazed if I find out it's a boy. My sister is also pregnant at the moment with her first and just found out she's having a boy. I am so excited as even if I don't have a boy I can buy lots of little dude clothes for him!!


----------



## Nanninoo

she knew I had a son and even knew his name well not far off it she said Zachariah and his name is Zachary (spooky) she also said I can see two children and then said are you pregnant as my father in law (who is no longer with us) was coming through and he was excited for the new arrival she then said my father in law said it's a girl! Some things she said gave me goosebumps but not everything i shall see what the sexing scan says :) x


----------



## Leliana

Wow that is very spooky! I am eager to see what your sexing scan says now ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

THAT IS AWESOME! :) I'm thinking I have girl vibes for you, too! :)

How is everyone feeling? This week, I've been experiencing increased hunger...


----------



## wannabemama24

Hey ladies! I've GOT to try to keep up with you all. I can't wait til the quarter is done and I'll have plenty of free time on my break from college. I got a peek at my baby's gender! My doctor thinks we're having a BOY:blue:! After waiting over 45 minutes for our appointment, she tried to see it on her bedside ultrasound but it was too grainy. She took us across the parking lot to the hospital labor and delivery just to use their really nice ultrasound machine because we were her last patient of the day. She rocks.
 



Attached Files:







the goodsss.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm feeling fine....sickness disappeared around week 12 I feel loads better now the every day nausea wasn't nice at all!! My energy levels have increased and I've been eating really healthy since Monday lots of greens and fresh fruit cut out all the bad stuff (in the first tri I kept eating total rubbish I was craving and was gaining weight too quickly) so yeah I'm on a healthy nutritional eating plan now and so is OH which is easier for us both....with my last pregnancy I put loads of weight on and I don't wish too this time I want to be healthy for baby...how is everyone else doing? I have my MW 16 week appt next fri as well as my gender scan on Thurs so I'm looking forward to it x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wannabemama: Yes, that's a boy! Congrats... Definitley do hurry back. So happy everything is going to perfection...

Nannino: I can't wait for your ultrasound. :) I have a Dr. Appt. on Friday, but I doubt its any fun. :haha: I do think he might give me a date for the 20 week scan. Which is exciting. Because I can't wait to see my lil girl again. :) I don't worry about things being wrong. Mainly because I had all measurements taken, placenta and fluid levels checked at the gender scan. It was also reviewed by a Dr. and if they would've found anything. My Doctor would've contacted me by now.


----------



## Anniebobs

Naninoo That sounds interesting, can't wait to see if she's right about the baby!

I had a midwife appointment today, was supposed to be next week but they moved it forward to take some more bloods. The ones from my booking in appt have gone missing! She listened in to the baby and took my bp which is staying normal so fingers crossed it stays that way! Had to take dd with me and she was showing off twirling about haha. Oh well, they'll have to get used to her because I can't get a babysitter on a thurs afternoon when the clinic is on.


----------



## Leinzlove

Glad to hear your appt. went great!!!

It seems like we all are on about the same appointment week! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

How is everyone doing? I'm excited about this week, gender scan Thursday then my 16 week appointment with midwife on Friday I remember booking this when I last saw midwife which was 5 weeks ago I can't believe how quick it's flown :) Out of curiosity is there a Facebook group for us girls due in November? X


----------



## Leinzlove

There is one for November Sparklers and one for 2014 bumps. It would be great if you get in them...

Anyone thinking names?

I was thinking Giana Eloise. But now I'm like Lexis Nicole or Lexis Rose.

OMG! Your going to find out in 3 days Nanninno... Super excited and can't wait to know. :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Have you got a link for any of those groups leinzlove? I would love to join :)
I know I'm super excited still convinced I'm team blue.
Lexis is a lovely name


----------



## Leinzlove

Either way Nanninno... It's a WIN! <3 

Still eeeeek! So exciting! We've come so far. :)

Thank you... Haven't ran Lexis by DH. He is so picky. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Nannino: TOMORROW! TOMORROW! TOMORROW! I can't wait! <3 When will you be on to update us? Wooooooooo!

How is everyone else doing? Feeling? Picking names? Going for gender scans? Anything??

I have a regular Doppler OB appt. on Friday. Feeling great for the most part. I get up at night to pee and then I get insomnia and can't get back to sleep. Then I'm extremely tired all day.... But its all good! I'm still pregnant! Woooo! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

We are waiting to find out gender to do any more serious name discussions. Just a bit over 2 weeks!!! I have been feeling pretty good. Feel like my belt is getting more noticeable, especially at night. Only real symptom is mild constipation and peeing at night. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad you are feeling great! And you surely do have a noticeable bump! Gorgeous! <3

I'm so much smaller this time around bump wise. It's crazy. Must be the way Lady Bug likes to lay... I don't know.

I won't forget your day, Twinklie because its my birthday! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls :) thanks leinzlove my scan is at 8:30pm as OH works late and that was the only late appointment left so tomorrow is going to be a long day waiting!

I'm forever peeing the funny part is it feels like I pee more in the night than I do in the day I must go at least 5-6 times in the night it's ridiculous no sooner I doze off to sleep I need to go again and I try not drinking much but still end up doing frequent toilet trips :dohh:

I've got midwife on Friday as well I should be in and out only going to get my blood results, have my bp checked, do my weight and give her a urine test!

Considering buying a new Doppler although it's going to cost around £40 my 2 year old son chucked it across the room and now it sounds funny when I'm listening to baby's hb I have to keep bending the wire on the probe as it's making a crackly noise and I can hear something's broken inside the actually Doppler as it rattles :(


----------



## Leinzlove

OH NO! I worry all the time about the girls doing something like that to the Doppler. :(

When we have to pee all the time... Just think that's what our baby does all day long, lol... I just learned with this 3rd pregnancy. That the fluid is made up of mainly urine and it cycles every 24 hours. Baby just pees and pees. :rofl:

I remember now... Ooooooo I can't wait! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Lol I realised last pregnancy when my midwife said that baby pees inside me I was like WHATTT? I was shocked lol learn something everyday!

I'll update you around 9ish tomorrow night as scan shouldn't last longer than 10mins I'm more excited about just seeing my baby knowing he or she is growing nicely and getting pictures I think that's why I opted for a private scan I couldn't last not having my next scan for nearly 10 weeks so it's reassuring to see how little one is getting along x


----------



## Leliana

Oooh Nanninoo, so excited!! Will be on tenterhooks all day waiting to hear ;)

All good with me, nothing new to report really. I am feeling Sparky very lightly kick/flick me now which is so lush. Feeling movement is just the most amazing part of pregnancy. My next scan is in 13 days and I am looking forward to it. I am determined to go into this one feeling positive rather than frightened.


----------



## Anniebobs

Naninoo how exciting! 

I'm good pregnancy-wise, but I've got a chest infection. So has dh and dd so our house is not fun at the moment! Have been eating really well since the nausea stopped so I'm hoping my immune system is strong enough to get rid soon. I'm not a good patient!


----------



## Leliana

Aww, I really hope you all feel better soon Annie :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

ughhh sick and pregnant is awful... no good meds! feel better soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nanninno: Not long now... I can't wait! :) I couldn't wait that long either! :)

Leilana: 13 days is so soon! :) Woooo! Definitely go in there full of excitement. Are you leaning any one way on gender. Yay for movements, it is so lush. My favorite part!

Annie: I hope you feel better soon. How rough. :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes leinzlove not long now....well only 7.5hours to go :dohh: today is going so slow!

X


----------



## Leliana

Nanninoo I am thinking of yoo!! ;)

12 days now until my scan, in fact less than that as at this time in 12 days I should know! I am throwing my vote in for Team Pink again - I can't imagine this LO being a boy. I would be shocked in a LOVELY way if it was but hubby and I think we're set for another girlie :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Thankyou leliana! 12 days how exciting for you it will fly by I'm sure :)
I'm leaning on boy again I have had a strong feeling from start I will be shocked if they say I'm having a girl but it would be lovely having one of each x


----------



## Leliana

Are you having a similar pregnancy with this one as with your DS Nanninoo? Mine has been pretty similar so far, although I do have a bigger bump, but I think that is more to do with it being a second pregnancy.


----------



## Nanninoo

Yes very similar same shape, same sickness pattern as I did with DS had lots of nausea between 6-12 weeks but never actually threw up I'm convinced it's a boy I'm 80% positive but I could be wrong x


----------



## Leliana

Nearly time Nanninoo!! :happydance:


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls sorry I took so long I've been so busy

I'm on team....






BLUE :blue:

Here's some pics :cloud9: we even got a peek of him in 4D which was lovely :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nanninoo

Not sure how to attach more than one image :wacko: so I'll have to do them as separates sorry x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nanninoo

Potty shot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nanninoo

Last one x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

You were so right on blue! Gorgeous boy and already waving hello. Congratulations! :cloud9:

Leliana: Can't wait to know. You never know... I had totally different symptoms and this is another girl. At that point I couldn't decipher one way or another.


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks leinzlove :) I knew it was a boy lol now to choosing a name! It was lovely seeing him and knowing he was growing nicely :cloud9:
Lelianna not long til yours now how exciting :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

Leilana must be waiting for her 20 week scan... It's getting close to mine. Its a bit bittersweet as after the 20 week scan I won't see her until 37 weeks and then birth.

I already can't get enough of her.


----------



## Nanninoo

I'll get my 20 week scan and then growth scans I think my doctor said at 26 or 28 weeks and then again at 32 weeks but after that I won't see little chap until his birthday :)

It's so exciting knowing our little bundles will be here in time for christmas :cloud9: such a wonderful christmas gift x


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is... exciting! Well atleast we'll feel constant movements! I'm feeling more each day, more like popping sensations now.

Christmas will be something. I'm trying to get all of my shopping done before I give birth. We might have babies before Thanksgiving! I think it's Nov. 27. Do you celebrate Thanksgiving in the UK?

When did you have your son? I had my first 2 daughters both at 39+2. What are those odds?


----------



## Anniebobs

Naninoo congratulations on another baby boy!! Guess the psychic was wrong then! 

I have no idea this time what I'm having but am leaning more towards boy. Though I can actually imagine us having 2 girls more than I can imagine a boy and a girl so I dunno! With dd I just knew! Will find out in November / December I guess (really think I'm gonna go over this time :haha:)

I get to see my baby for growth scans too, have one set up for 27 weeks and will get another around 33/34. Dd was born at 37+2 and was only 5lb4 so they're keeping an eye on this one a little bit more.


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove we don't celebrate thanksgiving in the uk I wish we did as it looks such a lovely family occasion :)
I had my DS at 40+1 by scan date but actually it was his due date as by my LMP it was exactly 40 weeks (I was induced at 39+9) due to being on blood thinners and I will be induced again this time round so I'm pritty sure baby number 2 will be here by the end of November x

Anniebobs yes the psychic was very wrong I knew she was as I had such a strong feeling it was a boy but everything else she told me was spot on! It's nice when doctors keep a close eye on yourself and baby it's a more reasuring thing to have! Most woman who aren't high risk usually have 2 scans one at 12 week and the other at 20 weeks and then are left alone until baby arrives I couldn't deal with that I would be worrying all the time so it's nice having extra scans and them watching over us x


----------



## Leinzlove

I love Thanksgiving! Do you have Boxing Day? We don't but I've heard the two are similar. 

I was induced both pregnancies also. The first was because of my blood pressure shooting to the moon from 32 weeks. It was 2-3 non stress tests a week. DD was born with Pierre Robin Sequence a series of birth defects. She was in the Nicu, Picu and had 4 major surgeries before she was 10 months old. She now has a speech Impairment but we are sending her to special ed pre-school and she's been in therapy since birth. (None of this was seen prior to her birth, so it was quite a shock when she was life flighted out of our small hospital. I was worried sick and cried all night.)

#2 I paid for another private scan at 28 weeks, but I don't think DH will allow one again. I was induced the 2nd time because I had gestational diabetes. However, my levels stayed fine at all readings and it was borderline. She did have to have Sugar in an IV for a day to regulate her levels.


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations Nanninoo!! Team Blue!! That is wonderful :) I had totally forgotten about the psychic - oh well, not such wonderful news for her ;)

Yep, my next scan is the 20 week one! All being well it will be my last one too. As I am low risk I am only entitled to two scans. I am really hope LO has legs wide open so we get a good potty shot. If not DH has promised we can have a private scan to find out the gender. So that is something!

Everyone thinks I am having a boy but I think I'm Pink. I just see myself as a mother of 'girls' although I would be thrilled either way :)


----------



## Anniebobs

I was induced too, I had pre-eclampsia. I think that's why I reckon I'll go over this time, I am staying positive that this will be a healthy pregnancy with no complications and a big fat baby at the end!

Leinz that must have been so scary. It must have been so hard for you and dh.


----------



## Anniebobs

Am I the only one staying team yellow?


----------



## Leinzlove

I would think so Anniebobs! :) I don't know how you do it! :)

We have 2 :blue: and 1 :pink: in here right now...

Leliana: No problem with all girls... I'm swinging that way. We are planning one more maybe if I can get a routine down and atleast my oldest in school. Even then just one last shot. :rofl: 

Well, I hope baby is cooperative and shows you a nice shot. I would advise keeping hydrated and drinking something cold and sugary right before you go in.

It sure was scary! It's crazy, my firstborn is 1 in 800,000! She's a doll though. :) So very blessed!

I go today to the baby Dr. (Doppler Appt.) But I should have a date for my 20 week scan... Can't wait to see this lil lady again. :happydance:


----------



## Leliana

I'd be happy to stay Team Yellow if DH wanted to - but he absolutely loves finding out! I think there is something special about waiting but I am naturally quite impatient so I am definitely happy to know :)

Leinz - perhaps you could update the front page with which team we're on? :) Good luck at your doppler appt - it is so wonderful hearing the heartbeat, that never gets old! I agree, I definitely have no probs with all girls, I adore my DD!

Annie - I had my DD at 42 weeks on the dot, so I am certain I am going over ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitely will. I'm not even sure... if we have the due dates correct anymore?

So, take a look at the front page and let me know your updates...

Let me know your EDD if its wrong, your gender or when you are finding out gender. I will update Annie with team :yellow:. :)

I like this thread... :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Anniebobs I would of liked staying team yellow to have a surprise at the end of it all but OH is so impatient he wanted to know the gender with DS and with this pregnancy as well so I decided to find out but people who stay team yellow I think it's extra special for them it must be wonderful :)

Me and the OH said we would like to have 1 more baby maybe even 2 more ;) I always said I wanted 3-4 children I'm 1 of 3 also I'm hoping I will be on team pink in the future I said to OH he's got his work cut out :haha: I really see myself being a mum of boys I would love a daughter but I can't picture it....let's see what the future holds but for the time being I will be kept busy by 2 little boys :)

X


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't see myself with boys either. But I couldn't ever with girls. It does feel good when there is another chance! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove just checked first page my edd has changed to 27th November x


----------



## Leinzlove

Updated. :)

Have a great day ladies! I'm off to the Dr. to hear this little lady! And I'm hoping I get a 20 week scan date to look forward too.


----------



## Nanninoo

Exciting stuff leinzlove have a good day can't wait to hear when your next scan is :)


----------



## Anniebobs

My due date is now the 27th as well leinz. I probably would have found out with dd but dh didn't want to, so I went with it. I loved the guessing all the way through, people being CERTAIN I was having a boy because of how I was carrying or whatever. Then us finding out together once she was born, so nice. Now I wouldn't do it any other way. We barely discussed it this time! 

Have a good appointment leinz.


----------



## Leliana

I agree Annie, there is something very special about being Team Yellow :) Most of my friends leave it as a surprise too so we spend all 40 weeks discussing what they might have!

I will be interested to see how many of you will give birth in November or if you'll go over to December. I was one of the earliest in my group with DD and almost the last one to give birth!

I really like this thread too :) Best of luck today Leinz!


----------



## Leinzlove

I heard baby on the Doppler. Then I went to the hospital for the triple screen blood test. I waited 2 HOURS! It was so busy.

Then I went to schedule my ultrasound, also at the hospital. And my Due date was November 24... I asked the receptionist to check twice.

My Dr. never mentioned the change and my scans have been measuring on. So, I don't know if my EDD changed or not. But in case it has, I'm putting myself back until I hear otherwise.

It doesn't mean much being put back 2 days. And I actually like it. My 20 week scans have been 19+2 each time. :) HOW IRONIC? And if I happen to have another induction I will be having this baby on my actual anniversary 39+2. (I had both of my previous girls at 39+2 as well.)

How can the dates line up like this? It's so odd.

Leliana: I want a November baby! I'm going for a Anniversary baby! I don't want to go over.


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove my dr put me a day back from my LMP which was 26th nov but at my scan he said it was more like 27th but it's only a date when I had my gender scan on Thursday they said I was measuring about 5-6 days ahead so again my due date could change altogether I think at my growth scans further down the line my dr will decide what date to book for my induction! But I agree with you it's very odd but nice as well :)

Well I saw mw yesterday bp was fine, blood tests results came back ok and urine sample was fine she didn't use Doppler and won't do until my next appointment but that's ok as I use mine at home so I have reassurance she also gave me my downs screening NT results and my number was 1 in 4300 which is great news i now don't see my mw until 28 weeks so that will be beginning of September seems so long away but I'm sure it will fly by x


----------



## Leinzlove

Nanninoo: That's the next time you see your midwife? I go every 4 weeks until about 28 weeks, then its every 2 weeks until the last month which is every week.

I just found it strange... As no one ever told me my Due Date changed. It was just the lady who schedules ultrasounds. I've decided to go with it regardless. As I know the date is closer to O and if I need an induction this time... I will have that anniversary baby. I just don't want to go over. :rofl:

I've never had a due date change from LMP before. With Zoela... I was 5-6 days behind and it didn't make a difference.


----------



## Nanninoo

Yeah I don't see her until 28 weeks now I was shocked! I saw her more frequently with DS but maybe because this is my second they don't see you as often not too sure

Does anyone know what the clear hole/circle is on the baby in the ultrasound? Is it the heart/stomach or something else?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Anniebobs

Pretty sure that hole is the heart nanninoo, I vaguely remember from dds 20 week scan.

I'll be seeing the midwife at 20 weeks (have to book in once I've had my scan) then again at 24 then I'll see the consultant at 27 weeks after my growth scan. Not sure about after that, probably depends how baby is doing.

I got my nt results through the post this morning and the risk is 'lower than 1 in 9859' which I am very happy with! This is going to be my take home baby.


----------



## Leliana

I think my baby must be measuring big as my due date is earlier than my O date would suggest (I know this because I was using OPKs). I expect to go over - I was two weeks late with DD. I was amazed to have a baby so close to Christmas in the end. I am so glad this baby will definitely be born in November!!

It differs so much with appointments doesn't it? Even in the UK. My next MW appointment is at 24 weeks, even though I'm a second time Mum.

Nanninoo - I think that is the stomach? Seems about the right place, it's too high to be the bladder. I have spot like that on DD's 12 week scan and it was the stomach :)


----------



## Leliana

Fab NT results ladies! :) Mine are a little higher at 1 in 1800 with this baby but still low risk :)


----------



## Nanninoo

I remember seeing the same on DS's ultrasound but I can't remember what It was and I'm just being curious but I'll ask the sonographer at my 20 week scan!
I don't know why mw Isn't seeing me until 28 weeks good job I have my own Doppler as I wouldn't of been able to hear babys hb until 28 weeks with the mw x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm measuring ahead of O, too. But I guess if you use OPKs it all depends on how fast the fertilized egg, etc. traveled.

We see the Dr. a lot more here... I don't know what my numbers are until July 11 which is my next Dr. appt. or... within a week if I require additional testing. It depends on my risk.

If I have a risk... I will repeat the triple screen test and have another ultrasound. If those results would not be good. I'd have the amnio test. But, I'm sure all is well, that's the protocol. 

Maybe I won't need an induction this time. But, If I do... Please be 39+2 one more time. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know what that hole is, you got me wanting to go back and look at my ultrasound pictures.


----------



## Nanninoo

Im measuring ahead of ovulation as well as I was on clomid prior to conceiving I had follicle tracking scans done and was using opks and basal temping so I know I ovulated on 8th march so my edd would be the 29th November but my lmp was 19th feb so my edd is 26th November but by my cans my due date is 27th November so there really isn't much in it.

A really useful website I came across
https://www.tubal-reversal.net/pregnancy-due-date.htm


----------



## Leinzlove

I just go with the later date. It really doesn't matter much. But it does with the Dr. if I end up needing an induction. I don't know that I will... but I've never not been induced... So, here's to hoping for a smoother 3rd trimester.

The due date crap is so dang confusion.

Ladies keep talking, I like being an active rainbow thread! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

It is confusing most of the time babies never come on time let alone there due date so i never really rely on the edd as it's only estimated! I always say once I hit 37 weeks expect baby any day seeing as that is classed as term :)


----------



## Leliana

Yes I have definitely learned my lesson about due dates! Last time I was counting down on FB, all the way to my due date and then past it. This time I am not giving a firm date as I got soooo fed up with messages asking me if the baby was here yet. Every day seems like a week when you're overdue!

Any care to share a bump shot? Mine has properly popped over the last week or so!


----------



## Nanninoo

Leliana what a lovely bump! I would love to post a pic but unfortunately I don't have a bump yet just fat :( I didn't get a noticeable bump until 25 weeks with DS so I'm expecting it not to show yet still x


----------



## Twinklie12

Leliana said:


> Yes I have definitely learned my lesson about due dates! Last time I was counting down on FB, all the way to my due date and then past it. This time I am not giving a firm date as I got soooo fed up with messages asking me if the baby was here yet. Every day seems like a week when you're overdue!
> 
> Any care to share a bump shot? Mine has properly popped over the last week or so!
> 
> View attachment 775441

Lovely bump!! 

Here is mine from last week.


----------



## Leliana

Thanks ladies! :) Nanninoo - I felt exactly the same at 16 weeks, I still feel a bit on the chunky side some days. Someone told me the other day that I'm not really showing. Eek! It does suddenly pop though, it has happened more quickly with this second baby. I can't wait to see your first pic :)

Twinklie - you look so cute!! Love your photo too, the chalkboard is such a great idea! :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks! I have fun doing the chalkboard each week. The bump is not that noticeable in the morning but by after dinner it looks huge!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lovely bumps Ladies... Mine is smaller this pregnancy, for some reason.


----------



## Leliana

I want a peek Leinz!! ;) Share!


----------



## Leinzlove

I only have this one... which is getting old. But I doubt I'm any bigger now.
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-06.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Anniebobs

Lovely bumps ladies. Mine seems to be coming along nicely after having nothing for ages. 16 week bump, excuse the hair!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nanninoo

Lovely bumps ladies! I can't believe how close to the half way mark of 20 weeks we all are :)


----------



## Leinzlove

We are getting there... Annie, gorgeous bump! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Such an adorable bump annie!!!!


----------



## Leliana

Aww Leinz and Annie, those are some beautiful bumps! <3

How is everyone doing? One week exactly until my scan! The time between these two scans has gone crazy fast, I can't believe I will be halfway there on Saturday :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I know Leliana! Look at you! :) WOW! I can't wait to find out what you are having... So next week Leliana & Twinklie find out genders! And... Me, I'm having a birthday. So, I just want to hide under a rock. :rofl:

We have a name though. :) 

Jacea (Jay-See-Ah) Margaret

(Jacea after Daddy whom is named Jason and Margaret after his family tree. She will be the 4th generation Margaret and the name goes back in his family history to 1806!) Woooooooo! :)

Anyone else any names?


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks ladies, I'm actually feeling very pregnant at the moment! Even if I am still too small for my old maternity clothes. Weighed myself today and I've put on 10lbs so far. I know I've been indulging but my diet is mostly good, I get my 5 a day and all that, so I'm not too bothered. I put on 3 stone with dd and most of that was after 20 weeks so we'll see if that happens again :shrug: I'm a big believer in just letting my body eat what it needs to, I've lost the weight before and I can do it again if needs be. 

In better news - I definitely felt baby today :happydance: ahh he was just rolling around in there.


----------



## Leinzlove

I wouldn't worry! You look gorgeous! Yay for feeling baby move. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I still haven't gained any weight but I definitely look pregnant! Now that my appetite is more normal I have a feeling weight gain will come faster than I would like it to. haha


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't want to talk about weight. I've gained 7lbs. It's depressing!

Your bump sure does look obvious! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

How have you gained nothing twinklie? Lol! I think I know why I'm gaining so quick. It's because I eat a lot when I run and now I'm running slower and less miles I'm burning less calories. But I'm not gonna cut back, I like to run and I like to eat! :haha:


----------



## Leliana

10lbs is nothing compared to what I have gained! I am a gainer in pregnancy!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Anniebobs said:


> How have you gained nothing twinklie? Lol! I think I know why I'm gaining so quick. It's because I eat a lot when I run and now I'm running slower and less miles I'm burning less calories. But I'm not gonna cut back, I like to run and I like to eat! :haha:

Haha I don't know! In the first tri I was nauseous and couldn't eat a lot plus went to bed early all the time (no dessert or night snacks). So I lost three pounds. Since I have felt better I gained back 2. Mostly I eat way more healthy too (yogurt and fruit for breakfast, salads, melon for snack, etc.). I love to eat so I am sure weight gain will come fast and furious eventually!


----------



## Nanninoo

Hey girls...
So I have been unsure if I was actually feeling baby's movement or if it was just gas on and off since pritty early on around 13-14ish weeks sometimes if I'm lay in a certain position I felt 'flutters' but again no sooner I experienced it then it disappeared so didn't know if it was actually the baby or my imagination or just trapped gas I have been pressing on my lower tummy and felt slight movement but nothing that I could actually say that was definatly the baby! Anyway this morning as OH was getting ready for work I was lying in bed on my back when all of a sudden I felt a a real kick or the baby did a somersault as it was very noticeable and I was shocked but I can now definatly say I'm feeling 'proper movement' instead of always making excuses saying it was gas :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Nanninoo that's exactly the same as me, I was feeling little 'could be baby' sorta moves for weeks but the last few days have had proper little thuds and prods in my stomach. So nice! These little rainbows are getting bigger by the day :happydance:


----------



## Nanninoo

Aww anniebobs it's lovely isn't it when you can distinguish between definatly baby movements and unsure if it is baby movements :) I know our little rainbows are becoming strong individuals and to think a couple of months ago I was staring at a BFP on my frer and clear blue digi it's gone so quick already still can't believe were all nearly half way :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

It's so crazy good! <3 

Same movements here! <3

Symptoms: Sore boobs and oh I can feel that uterus growing. Aches and cramps down there.


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how you are :)

This time tomorrow I will be on my way to the 20 week scan. Eek! I was all about finding out the gender but now I am just hoping LO is healthy in there. I am definitely less anxious than my 12 week scan because I feel baby move every day. In fact, baby is turning over right now!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I want to know what you are having. So exciting! I love feeling movement! :) It's just so wonderful! Happy half way! :)


----------



## Leliana

17 hours to go now! I am so undecided about what the gender will be, I was so 100% team pink but now I'm just not sure. Hubby still thinks pink so in a way I'd like him to be wrong (he is always right - about everything!!)

Thanks lovely, feels great to be halfway. Not long for you now! Anyone else feel like second trimester is just flying by?


----------



## Leinzlove

Hubby could definitely be right. My guess for myself is always pink now that I was so wrong with DD2.

I had a physic reading, did the $40 intelligender... Everything said boy. So, now I just wait and find out at 14 weeks. 

So exciting! How will you ever sleep tonight? This pregnancy is just flying for me too. I know it will, Summer just started and it never lasts.


----------



## Leliana

3 hours to go! Eek!


----------



## Anniebobs

Enjoy it today leilana!


----------



## Leliana

Thanks sweetie, my heart is totally pounding right now!


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies :)

Scan was amazing, baby is looking so healthy and well :D I have a bit of an annoying placenta, it's near the cervix so not quite placenta praevia but close enough to need another scan at 32 weeks to check it's moved. I'm not too worried as I get to see baby again! Everything else was absolutely perfect :)

Also - we found out the Team! I have included a pic - woohoo!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations! And yay your husband was wrong :haha: The bump looks like it's had a growth spurt since your last bump pic, you look great!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations! Woooooooooo on team blue! :)

Lovely Bump! So gorgeous!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Nanninoo

Congratulations on team blue hunny :)
I'm feeling a little low at the minute I haven't been feeling much movement when I say that I mean I had started to feel flutters from around 14 weeks but this past week I maybe feel 1 flutter a day and I don't know if it's gas or baby flutter as it's very light so I can't understand why? I have been using my Doppler like crazy because I am worried and babys heartbeat is there but I don't know why I haven't felt much flutters this week if anything they are non existent :( I'm 18 weeks today! With DS I didn't feel anything until 19 weeks x


----------



## Leliana

Thank you ladies, we are thrilled :) My bump has definitely had another growth spurt over the last two weeks. Bubs is measuring on 50th percentile though so must be a little bit cake too!

Annie - I had to laugh at your comment as a part of me was secretly amused that my hubby got it wrong. He got our DD right and was rather smug about it so this is my payback! ;) 

Nanninoo - I'm sorry you're feeling low honey. If it helps I went through something very similar at around 17 weeks - I have been feeling this one since 14 weeks, the odd wiggle and roll. Then for a week or so it was just a flutter a day, if that. Now for some reason the movement has ramped up and I feel him loads. I think when they are still small they sometimes get into a position towards the back of the uterus and we can't feel the movement in the same way. How long is it until your 20 week scan? I imagine you will feel a bit better then :hugs:

Twinklie - not long until we find out what you're having :D


----------



## Twinklie12

I haven't felt any movement yet, which does cause me to worry a little bit. However everyone tells me that it is normal for my first to not have really felt much yet. I also am super excited for my scan tomorrow! Hopefully we can see that the baby is okay in there and find out the sex!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Twinklie!!! TOMORROW! <3 

Movement not felt until 25 weeks is normal. It depends on a wide number of things. Like position of placenta, stomach muscles.

Lay down in quiet room after drinking something cold. If it feels like you have gentle fingers over your stomach. That's baby.

Baby has been moving for weeks. It's just not all movements are strong enough to be felt.


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks girls today of all days it has felt like I have had frequent flutters typical! I will keep my eye on it and hope that I feel regular stronger movements in the coming weeks x


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't have constant movements yet. They vary by day. They aren't always strong either! :)

Everything is prefect! <3


----------



## Twinklie12

Leinz I will have to try the cold water and lay down trick tonight. 

FInd out tomorrow, eee!


----------



## Leliana

How did it go Twinklie? xx


----------



## Twinklie12

I'm team PINK!!!!! I can hardly believe I am having a girl! I'm obsessively looking at girly nursery stuff now.

Ultrasound went great and it seems everything is healthy, thank goodness. I made cupcakes with pink frosting inside and did a mini gender reveal for the grandparents that night - they loved it. So excited!


----------



## Nanninoo

Congratulations hun :)


----------



## Anniebobs

How exciting for you! Congratulations on your little girl :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Twinklie! <3 Woooooooo! I'm all about buying pink too! :) I'm loving the nursery ideas.

How is everyone else doing? I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. Excited about seeing our little lady! :)


----------



## Nanninoo

Good luck with your scan leinzlove and enjoy seeing baby I don't have my anomaly scan until 21st July so another 3 weeks yet I'll be 21+4 when I go!

I can't believe it's July already and I'm nearly 5 months pregnant :) time is flying by!! Still feels like yesterday I got my BFP on frer and digi and to think I was only 4 weeks pregnant and now I'm nearly half way there it's so exciting!


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck for your scan leinz! Mines next Friday, I can't wait.


----------



## Twinklie12

Your scan will be great Leinz! Hooray for more pics of Jacea!


I am thinking now that I have to go back for another scan, at least I get more pics of my baby girl. Especially good since the only to file picture I got was a little weird!


----------



## Nanninoo

How did your scan go leinzlove? Can't wait to see pics :)
How's everyone doing? Ive felt a lot of movement from little one today it feels amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies :)

Congrats Twinklie!! Team Pink is awesome :)

Good luck to everyone having a scan soon. The anomaly scan is the most nerve wracking but also the most exciting to watch. The detail is incredible! 

All good here, lots of movement going on too :) I had to pop to the Doctors Surgery today to ask for a letter to say I am fit to fly as we are going away at the end of the month. It is supposed to be no problem up until 28 weeks but as I'll be flying back at 27 weeks I don't want them to stop me boarding the plane because they don't believe me!


----------



## Leinzlove

It's great that you... get a letter Leliana... They probably would stop you from boarding. And its always better to be safe.

AFM: I think the scan went well. The tech really didn't tell me anything. Just that baby weighed 10oz and HB was 149 and both were good.

She's snug as a bug and still a girl! :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-01.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leliana

Definitely, I don't want to take the chance (much as I'd quite like to stay in Italy a little longer!)

Oh my goodness Leinz, she is so so precious!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Leliana I would love to go to Italy! Enjoy your trip :) it's good to get a letter just to be safe incase they did try and stop you.

Leinzlove how cute is she bless her. I can't wait for my next scan x


----------



## Leliana

Thanks Nanninoo! It is the first time we have taken DD on an airplane too so it will be interesting to see what she makes of it :) I am looking forward to relaxing before baby gets here and spending some quality time with DD - her passport finally got here yesterday, what a relief!

Not long at all until your scan now. Happy 19 weeks!


----------



## Nanninoo

Sounds fun leliana I'm planning on taking DS abroad next year for a holiday with ds2 who would be about 6months it will be the first time abroad for the little ones so it's exciting :) Italy looks such a goregous place I would love to go there!

My Doppler broke today it was on it's way out since DS threw it across the room it was crackling and cutting out but today it won't even work :( I've ordered a new one but it won't arrive for another 3-5 days what am I going to do I'm a Doppler addict! x


----------



## Anniebobs

Leilana we're going on dds first holiday abroad at the beginning of September, you'll have to give me some tips when you get back!

I haven't used my Doppler in ages, feeling kicks is way better!


----------



## Nanninoo

Got my replacement doppler today it wasn't as bad as I thought being without one as I felt movements frequently but on Thursday I didn't feel any until late afternoon and even then they were very slight flutters so I was worrying especially not having my Doppler but I've just checked on little one and heard it straight away at 146bpm :) so I can breathe now! How are you all doing? I had a strange bout of nausea yesterday I was feeling sick all afternoon then drank some pineapple juice at tea time (which I normally love) and I was literally gagging and heaving so I have no idea what that was all about but I'm feeling fine today! x


----------



## Leinzlove

I have days or after eating something of nausea. But for the most part I feel absolutely wonderful.

It's wonderful feeling movements for sure. They are getting stronger and stronger here.

I was quite active this weekend though and didn't feel her moving as much.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. Just now seeing this thread but would love to join. I'll have to catch up later, but wanted to post so I could find this in my subscribed threads. :flower:


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi and welcome :) x


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome eye mom!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. Nice to have such a lovely supportive group. I haven't read all the way through yet, but I'm at an actual computer now instead of my Kindle, so it's easier to actually type. Some of you I recognize from the Sparklers thread. :) Hopefully everyone's doing great now in the 2nd tri.

A little introduction: we have a super awesome 3 year old daughter. We were aiming to have our kiddos about 2 years apart, so we were thrilled when we conceived again easily--due date was exactly 2 years + 1 day after DD1's birthday. That pregnancy sadly ended in m/c just over 2 years ago. After that we got to experience secondary infertility (unexplained). Finally conceived again on Clomid. After a relatively easy and straightforward pregnancy with DD1, I really can't complain with this one either, but this one likes to scare mommy from time to time. Had some bleeding in the early days because of an SCH, then had more bleeding recently due to a cervical ectropion. That was scary when I didn't know what was causing it, but thankfully it's no concern. Now so far things are pretty smooth sailing again. :)

EDD November 10, we're team pink. <3


----------



## Leliana

Hi eyemom, welcome to the group :) I am so sorry for your loss but wonderful to hear you are pregnant with your rainbow! Congrats on Team Pink!

Hope everyone is well. It's my V Day today! :cloud9:


----------



## Nanninoo

Happy vday leliana :) only 3 weeks left until your in the 3rd tri that's gone quick! I have my anomaly scan on Monday I'm excited and anxious hoping my little man is ok and healthy!


----------



## Leliana

Thanks hun! I can't believe how quickly this trimester has gone. The final stretch is looming!!

I can't wait to hear all about your scan! I know this is the big one and it can be daunting but it is also such an amazing experience. You'll have to share some pics afterwards :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for Vday Leilana! :) It should be sooner since the earliest baby born and to survive is 21+6. 

Also, if you were to go in labor. Get to the hospital, they can stop it even if your water breaks as early as 20 weeks and Baby can bake for quite a few weeks and survive with help.

Welcome EyeMom!

Yay for ultrasound Nanninoo... When is it?


----------



## Nanninoo

Ultrasound went great! Baby measuring right on track and was wriggling about x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leliana

Oh my goodness! Those are amazing scan pics!! I am so glad everything went well :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... So glad I didn't miss your precious bundle's scan pics! <3 

It's making me so anxious for November.


----------



## Twinklie12

Great pics, so cute !


----------



## junebug6

I have a rainbow due November 23, 2014 after my stillborn son at 37 weeks in October last year it's been really hard. I had a blood clot behind the placenta and it eruputed m/s and caused me to have a abruption. It's cool to know alot of ppl are expecting their rainbows with me after loss.


----------



## Nanninoo

So sorry about your loss junebug I can't imagen the pain you went through it must of been an awful time for you! I know a friend who had a still birth at 34 weeks due to blood clot in the placenta I don't know how you get your strength as I know a miscarriage is so painful but to lose a baby so close to term must be absolutely heartbreaking!
Congrats on this pregnancy do you know what you are having or is it a surprise? x


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome JuneBug! I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you are back here again with your rainbow. Congratulations!

Are you being monitored better this time around? 

How is everyone doing? I'm sorry I've been MIA as of late. I still get some nausea, but feeling non stop movement here now.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh junebug so sorry to hear about your loss. Welcome to this thread, where we cherish rainbows!


----------



## wannabemama24

Hey ladies! I feel like a butt for not coming on here consistently! It looks like everyone is doing well though I hope. I found out my boy is actually a girl haha which I'm excited either way. I'll have to read the post to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Leinzlove

wannabemama24 said:


> Hey ladies! I feel like a butt for not coming on here consistently! It looks like everyone is doing well though I hope. I found out my boy is actually a girl haha which I'm excited either way. I'll have to read the post to see how everyone is doing!

I was so excited seeing an update from you! Please just come back when you can. :)

OMG!! A girl, how sweet!!! <3 Are you doing a baby room? How are you feeling?


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I feel like a butt for not coming on here consistently! It looks like everyone is doing well though I hope. I found out my boy is actually a girl haha which I'm excited either way. I'll have to read the post to see how everyone is doing!
> 
> I was so excited seeing an update from you! Please just come back when you can. :)
> 
> OMG!! A girl, how sweet!!! <3 Are you doing a baby room? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

My mother in law and mom are both super excited for a girl. My DW and I are too! :happydance: It was so funny to think for five weeks that it was a boy and come to find out its a girl. We're moving hopefully here soon to have a bedroom for this little pumpkin and I'm already thinking of how to decorate! Lots of purples and maybe greens. How are you feeling? Do you know what you're having yet? I've really got to read all the posts I've missed!


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I feel like a butt for not coming on here consistently! It looks like everyone is doing well though I hope. I found out my boy is actually a girl haha which I'm excited either way. I'll have to read the post to see how everyone is doing!
> 
> I was so excited seeing an update from you! Please just come back when you can. :)
> 
> OMG!! A girl, how sweet!!! <3 Are you doing a baby room? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Duh if I had looked at your sig I would've seen its a girl! Congrats!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations on the baby girl wannabemama, how crazy that you had been told boy though! 

I have days where I think girl (we have the most gorgeous name picked out) and then days where I'm sure it's a boy (though we have no name!) it's so different than when I was gp with dd, I just knew she was a girl the whole way through! Less than 20 weeks till we find out for sure though! (I'm counting down to 2 weeks after, just in case!)


----------



## Leinzlove

Awe, purple and green go good together. We bought a house when I was prego with #2. It was a fixer upper and I thought we'd never get moved in. (We did finally when #2 was 4 weeks old.) 

Moved with a newborn, it all worked out though. 

I'm having my 3rd girl. Found out at 14 weeks, and reconfirmed at 19 weeks. I was sure though as both potty shots were totally obvious. A boy can be mistaken as wee can actually be the umbilical cord.

I've been feeling great. High sex drive, craving chocolate ice cream. Can't complain I get lots of aches and pressure if I'm active. I don't sleep at night with the frequent urination, but its definitely the honeymoon phase here. (Especially after the first trimester when I had constant MS.)

Annie: That's amazing... how you can wait. :) I went to my first gender neutral baby shower which was fun. But, it was strange how she didn't get any clothes.


----------



## wannabemama24

Anniebobs said:


> Congratulations on the baby girl wannabemama, how crazy that you had been told boy though!
> 
> I have days where I think girl (we have the most gorgeous name picked out) and then days where I'm sure it's a boy (though we have no name!) it's so different than when I was gp with dd, I just knew she was a girl the whole way through! Less than 20 weeks till we find out for sure though! (I'm counting down to 2 weeks after, just in case!)

I know what you mean! Sometimes I wonder if I should wait on getting anything gender specific until birth because maybe they were wrong again. You are strong for being able to hold out until birth. I am way too impatient.


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> Awe, purple and green go good together. We bought a house when I was prego with #2. It was a fixer upper and I thought we'd never get moved in. (We did finally when #2 was 4 weeks old.)
> 
> Moved with a newborn, it all worked out though.
> 
> I'm having my 3rd girl. Found out at 14 weeks, and reconfirmed at 19 weeks. I was sure though as both potty shots were totally obvious. A boy can be mistaken as wee can actually be the umbilical cord.
> 
> I've been feeling great. High sex drive, craving chocolate ice cream. Can't complain I get lots of aches and pressure if I'm active. I don't sleep at night with the frequent urination, but its definitely the honeymoon phase here. (Especially after the first trimester when I had constant MS.)
> 
> Annie: That's amazing... how you can wait. :) I went to my first gender neutral baby shower which was fun. But, it was strange how she didn't get any clothes.

Aww another girl!! That's so exciting :) I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm always curious from seasoned moms, is the 3rd trimester really as uncomfortable as I've heard? I'm a FTM and I'm so excited to be getting close to the last stretch but also slightly nervous.


----------



## Anniebobs

wannabemama24 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Awe, purple and green go good together. We bought a house when I was prego with #2. It was a fixer upper and I thought we'd never get moved in. (We did finally when #2 was 4 weeks old.)
> 
> Moved with a newborn, it all worked out though.
> 
> I'm having my 3rd girl. Found out at 14 weeks, and reconfirmed at 19 weeks. I was sure though as both potty shots were totally obvious. A boy can be mistaken as wee can actually be the umbilical cord.
> 
> I've been feeling great. High sex drive, craving chocolate ice cream. Can't complain I get lots of aches and pressure if I'm active. I don't sleep at night with the frequent urination, but its definitely the honeymoon phase here. (Especially after the first trimester when I had constant MS.)
> 
> Annie: That's amazing... how you can wait. :) I went to my first gender neutral baby shower which was fun. But, it was strange how she didn't get any clothes.
> 
> Aww another girl!! That's so exciting :) I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm always curious from seasoned moms, is the 3rd trimester really as uncomfortable as I've heard? I'm a FTM and I'm so excited to be getting close to the last stretch but also slightly nervous.Click to expand...

For me the first tri is way worse than the third tri. Yes you are uncomfortable and huge (and I had spd and crazy heartburn) but you have a huge bump and people expect you to slow down, whereas in first tri you are just as tired especially if you're sick but nobody knows you're pregnant and you can't yet take it easy at work. Third tri is the most exciting too because you get to meet your baby soon!


----------



## Twinklie12

wannabe, how crazy for the gender to get switched! I am having a girl, and have so much girly pink stuff for the room that I'd be all flustered if it changed now!

I am juuuust starting to be uncomfortable so I can imagine the third trimester not being a picnic at this rate. At least the summer should be tailing down and cooler temps should prevail once I get real big! I just might need a fork lift to get me off the couch some nights. haha


----------



## wannabemama24

Anniebobs said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Awe, purple and green go good together. We bought a house when I was prego with #2. It was a fixer upper and I thought we'd never get moved in. (We did finally when #2 was 4 weeks old.)
> 
> Moved with a newborn, it all worked out though.
> 
> I'm having my 3rd girl. Found out at 14 weeks, and reconfirmed at 19 weeks. I was sure though as both potty shots were totally obvious. A boy can be mistaken as wee can actually be the umbilical cord.
> 
> I've been feeling great. High sex drive, craving chocolate ice cream. Can't complain I get lots of aches and pressure if I'm active. I don't sleep at night with the frequent urination, but its definitely the honeymoon phase here. (Especially after the first trimester when I had constant MS.)
> 
> Annie: That's amazing... how you can wait. :) I went to my first gender neutral baby shower which was fun. But, it was strange how she didn't get any clothes.
> 
> Aww another girl!! That's so exciting :) I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm always curious from seasoned moms, is the 3rd trimester really as uncomfortable as I've heard? I'm a FTM and I'm so excited to be getting close to the last stretch but also slightly nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> For me the first tri is way worse than the third tri. Yes you are uncomfortable and huge (and I had spd and crazy heartburn) but you have a huge bump and people expect you to slow down, whereas in first tri you are just as tired especially if you're sick but nobody knows you're pregnant and you can't yet take it easy at work. Third tri is the most exciting too because you get to meet your baby soon!Click to expand...

Thank you! Now I'm not as scared hah either way it'll be so totally worth it. I am absolutely ecstatic to be a mom and so is my DW.


----------



## wannabemama24

Twinklie12 said:


> wannabe, how crazy for the gender to get switched! I am having a girl, and have so much girly pink stuff for the room that I'd be all flustered if it changed now!
> 
> I am juuuust starting to be uncomfortable so I can imagine the third trimester not being a picnic at this rate. At least the summer should be tailing down and cooler temps should prevail once I get real big! I just might need a fork lift to get me off the couch some nights. haha

I know what you. Once I get off of work I swear nothing other than food and my bed can tear me off of the couch. There are so many little girls coming this November it seems!


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yeah, discomfort is on its way... <3 We are getting close! HEAVEN! Not long now until the 3rd trimester... Less than a month! 

It's so exciting! I just want to dance. I still feel great right now here. 

My next appt. is next Friday and I will schedule my glucose. I will see my Dr. just 2 weeks after that and it'll be going every 2 weeks.


----------



## wannabemama24

Wow you're right! It is quickly approaching. I am so excited. My MIL and aunt are throwing us a baby shower on August 31st because it'll still be nice out and it'll give us time to buy stuff we don't get. I just can't believe everything is going by so fast. I love that we'll meet our little girl soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

It's WONDERFUL! I love that we'll be feeling this movements the whole way! <3


----------



## Anniebobs

I am so excited for my next scan, September 2nd is only a month away now! Can't wait to see my baby but also can't wait to see if I can start running again (if I can even still run by then :haha:)


----------



## Leinzlove

I want another scan... One month and you'll see baby again! Eeeeek!

I went private to see #2 at 28 weeks but this time... We're not going and I'm waiting until 37 weeks.


----------



## Nanninoo

My next scans are at 30 weeks and 36 weeks both are growth scans that I also had with my first pregnancy seems so long away I'm considering booking a 4d scan at 28 weeks to break the time up abit I also have my next midwife appt, whooping cough vaccine, flue vaccine and glucose test at 28 weeks!
6 days until v day!!!! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Leinzlove said:


> I want another scan... One month and you'll see baby again! Eeeeek!
> 
> I went private to see #2 at 28 weeks but this time... We're not going and I'm waiting until 37 weeks.

I know I can't wait! I'm getting growth scans at 27 weeks and 33 weeks because dd was small (the placenta stopped working due to pre-eclampsia). Then if I still have a low lying placenta I'll get another scan at 36 weeks to decide if I have to have a c section or if I can give birth naturally. Feel lucky to have so many scans this time around but really hoping they're completely unecessary this time around.


----------



## wannabemama24

I don't know if I'll get any more scans! Our good friends have hinted in gifting us a 3D/4D ultrasound package for a baby shower gift. I would be ecstatic! If not we might just give in and buy it ourselves.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm very envious ladies for more scans. I'm sure all is going to go wonderfully and they'll just be a great experience with baby.

We are definitely nearing in on Vday! SO EXCITING!!! The 2nd trimester home stretch is what I call it. :)

What are you ladies trying to get done before baby arrives. I'm super busy here. DD1 is starting school, which I was dreading as bittersweet. But, now I'm tickled because it will be nice scheduling the appointments when she is at school. I'm about to go every 2 weeks instead of every 4 weeks. With my previous pregnancies I loved appointments. But, now I dread them because its a lot of work attending them with 2 toddlers.

I signed up with the baby program with our insurance company. Figured $125 for going to see the Dr. when I would anyways would buy some diapers.

They sent me this little appointment tracker book that is so awesome! It will be a nice lil keep sake for Jacea.

Any names you ladies will share? Have you picked them out?


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies! How are you all? I am back from Italy now. Had a lovely time :) Congrats on all your V Days, so exciting! I am officially in the 3rd Trimester as of today, I can't believe how quickly it has come around!


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 3rd trimester!!! It's going to fast! I'm glad you had a lovely time in Italy! :)

How is everyone?


----------



## Nanninoo

3rd trimester wow where is the time going? The final stretch now leliana yay!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww leilana how was it in Italy? I'm off to Cyprus in a few weeks and can't wait!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yes Leilana tell us all about Italy!


----------



## wannabemama24

You ladies are lucky, I'm so jealous of your baby moons! I cannot believe we're almost all to the third trimester. It's so exciting!!! I can't wait to meet my little girl. My DW and I love the name Rylan even though it's sort of boyish. We came up with Rylan Rose Marie that way we have my MILs middle name and my mom's. What names has everyone picked?


----------



## Twinklie12

DH and I narrowed down the name list like two months ago and haven't really discussed it much since. We've been so busy it seems! We may decide to have a very short list and then make the final decision when we meet her. For the most part I'm keeping it secret! But I might decide to share on here as we get closer to our short list. :)


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! Been in lurk mode lately (basically since I introduced myself on this thread, then I got swamped)...so I'm just gonna jump right in.

wannabe that's a lovely name. <3

Same with us...got too busy to discuss after we made our short list (and I don't even know if the short list is complete). It's hard to get DH to talk names. I think mostly b/c it's overwhelming so he just wants to put it off. But I don't want to be doing this too last minute! I think we have a top contender, but I'm not really sure....


----------



## wannabemama24

Thank you eyemom! I hope you can get your DH to talk about names!


----------



## Anniebobs

Found out today I've got gestational diabetes. It's still sinking in really, didn't expect to have it. My diets really good and I work out a lot so my bmi is the low side of normal. Just seems like a massive hassle, I have to test my blood sugars 4 times a day. Anyone else dealing with this?

On a side note, my daughter is pretty much potty trained now :happydance: I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry Anniebobs. I have my GD test in 2 weeks so I don't know yet. I know people really worry about GD, but it can be managed properly with diet and such. Still a hassle I know! Also, it really just depends how your body deals with pregnancy, doesn't matter that much how healthy you were before or during pregnancy. Pregnancy just changes how some people's body's process nutrition... so don't beat yourself up, you look great and it will all work out ok!


----------



## eyemom

Anniebobs said:


> Found out today I've got gestational diabetes. It's still sinking in really, didn't expect to have it. My diets really good and I work out a lot so my bmi is the low side of normal. Just seems like a massive hassle, I have to test my blood sugars 4 times a day. Anyone else dealing with this?
> 
> On a side note, my daughter is pretty much potty trained now :happydance: I'm so proud of her!

Sorry, I know that's frustrating. I am the same backstory and I passed by the skin of my teeth. I understand it's nothing you did or didn't do that caused it, so don't feel badly about yourself. I'm sure it's troublesome though. I didn't realize you had to test your BS that often though...that seems like a lot of pokes. :(

Yay for your DD being potty trained! :D


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies,

So sorry I haven't been back since I posted a couple of weeks ago! Thanks for your lovely messages - Italy was beautiful and very hot! We had a wonderful time and was great fun taking DD to the beach etc :) The flight wasn't the most comfortable thing ever but I think I coped better this time around than with my first pregnancy. I remember being this far along with DD and feeling I couldn't possibly get any bigger or more uncomfortable - man, I was in for a shock! ;)

It's exciting to hear you ladies have names! Wannabemama - that is a beautiful name for your little girl. My girlie has a unisex name too and it really suits her :) We do have a name for our little dude but I will be holding off sharing it until the birth as I like keeping that little bit of mystery.

Anniebobs - so sorry to hear you have GD. I know it's come as a shock but oddly enough the other ladies I know who have had it have been super healthy too. It's nothing you've done wrong honey :hugs: It's great that you already have a good diet :thumbup: Well done to your DD, that's awesome!

Well, I am 29 weeks pregnant in 2 days time and almost in the 30-weeks! Where is time going?! Is anyone else here Rhesus Neg? I had my Anti-D appointment today which went well. Had a midwife appointment too and I am apparently measuring one week ahead. She used the ancient doppler machine to find his heartbeat (I was at the hospital instead of my usual surgery) but they found him straight away - he even had a little hiccup which we all heard. So all well and good - next up, I need to book my Whooping Cough jab. It is all go go go now!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks everyone. My first few readings are all good so I think my diets fine. I just think that sugary drink they give you was too much for my body to handle! I'm just annoyed I have to mess about with the finger prick tests all the time! 

Eek nearly 30 weeks already leilana! Almost there!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wannabe: OMG! That was very close to the names we had picked out. I love it! "Rylin Rose" and "Riley Rose" but we went with "Jacea Margaret" (Jay-See-Ah) (Family names and DH wanted her named after him.)

Anniebobs: I likely have GD as well. I failed the 1 hour and have to take the 3 hour on Friday. IT SUCKS!! I'm super bummed. I know it can be easily controlled. I had it with #2. But it was controlled and she still had to have a sugar IV to regulate her blood levels at birth! I HATE IT!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry about the potential GD Leinz. :(

DH decided he didn't really like my number 1 name, but we're working on variations of that name. Names are so tough!


----------



## wannabemama24

That is such a beautiful name leinz! I really hope your first GD test was a fluke and that your 3 hour goes well. It has got to be annoying to have.


----------



## Leinzlove

How are you doing?

I was diagnosed with GD two weeks after failing my 3 hour glucose. However, its controlled easily. I follow the diet and walk 4-6 miles a day! I will be induced either Nov. 17 or 18. (I'm asking for the 18 though, so baby will be born on our anniversary.)

30 week appt. today! Can't believe it! Love the rolls and kicks. And I've not felt to bad!


----------



## wannabemama24

Oh good I'm glad that it's easy to control! Everything pregnancy wise is amazing. I feel her moving all the time with jabs and kicks. I'm pretty uncomfortable and hoping to last a bit longer at work before I can't anymore. My goal is to work until I have her but I don't see that happening! I've been having some horrendous anxiety because of my MIL who lives with us who is disabled and DW is her full time caregiver, has been having some issues. She's bipolar and is in a manic episode that's lasted about two months now and we completely 100% support her financially. I had anxiety in the past but that was years ago. It's cropping back up because it's being triggered by her behaviors and bad decisions that affect my DW and I. My doctor prescribed Zoloft but I'm too scared to take it haha. I am going to be seeing a therapist to help cope with all of this so I'm hoping that alone helps so I don't have to take any medication. Heck, I'm hesitant to take Tylenol let alone an antidepressant!


----------



## Leliana

wannabemama24 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I really hope you're doing okay and that speaking to a therapist helps. Thinking of you :flower:

Well ladies, I have just returned from my 32 week scan to check where my placenta is and far from having moved, it is now covering the cervix even more than it did at 20 weeks :growlmad: I have been booked in for a C Section on the 29th of October! So it looks as if I will be having an OCTOBER rainbow baby now and not a November one!! I have a repeat scan at 36 weeks but given how much my placenta extends over my cervix the consultant told me it is very unlikely to move. I feel okay at the moment, sort of resigned to the fact but a little bit sad I won't get another natural birth.


----------



## Nanninoo

Leliana sorry to hear about the placenta covering cervix and the probability of having a c-sec :hugs: I'm in a bit of limbo at the moment as well at my last midwife app baby was breech and has been since my 20 week scan I have to have growth scans at 33 and 36 weeks so I'm really hoping baby has moved and is head down as they said I will need a c-sec if he doesn't turn and the thought of any operations scars the crap out of me :( x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wannabemama: I'm sorry to hear this. I hope the therapist helps and you won't need the antidepressant. Just do whats best for you and baby! I love the movements too! <3

Leliana: October baby! <3 I'm sorry you won't have another natural labor as well. Is there any chance your cervix will move. It's best to know what you are looking at ahead of time though.

Nanninoo: I wouldn't be to concerned about baby being head down. Mine isn't yet either, but from all I've read baby should be turned by 32 weeks. Hoping for good news at your 33 week scan! My Dr. doesn't seem concerned, he said it was normal for them to move all around yet.


----------



## Twinklie12

Wannabemama, I hope you can get the releif you need from working with your therapist. Stress and anxiety are such a tricky things, and can really impact our overall health. it must be tough with the situation at home. Hoping everything resolves for you soon. :hugs:

Leilana - sorry about the placenta placement news. Having your baby next month - that sounds so soon for us November rainwbows.... we'll have them in our arms soon!

So, I don't know about my baby's position but I always feel kicks and stuff real low, so I think baby is currently breach. I haven't had a scan since like 20 weeks, so not sure the doctor even knows, but they didn't seem concerned about it at all last time. My next appointment is next week, maybe I'll ask.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've always felt kicks low too... It could be hands though. I've had it in each pregnancy and by 37 weeks when I have my last ultrasound. Both girls were head down. Zoela loved the vertex position.

My Dr. did say at 30 weeks that baby still has a lot of room to move about.


----------



## Leliana

Thank you ladies <3 It isn't what I wanted but really I just want him here safe and sound and at the moment a C Section is the only way that is going to happen. Leinz - there is a very remote change things could move so I'm being scanned at 36 weeks to check but the consultant was very doubtful and said to expect a Section. It was totally covering the cervix when we looked today and it has to be 2.5mm away from the opening.

They do tend to move position a lot at this stage. My bubs is currently transverse! I have a butt and a head in my ribs at all time!! With my DD she was head down and ready to rock from 20 weeks onwards. At least with breech babies they can move right up until the last minute so a C Section is not totally inevitable <3


----------



## Nanninoo

I feel kicks/jabs high daily but they said baby is still breech so it must be his fists punching me!! I do hope baby turns by my next scan I know there's still plenty of time for them to wiggle there bottom into correct place so fingers crossed!


----------



## wannabemama24

Leliana said:


> wannabemama24 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I really hope you're doing okay and that speaking to a therapist helps. Thinking of you :flower:
> 
> Well ladies, I have just returned from my 32 week scan to check where my placenta is and far from having moved, it is now covering the cervix even more than it did at 20 weeks :growlmad: I have been booked in for a C Section on the 29th of October! So it looks as if I will be having an OCTOBER rainbow baby now and not a November one!! I have a repeat scan at 36 weeks but given how much my placenta extends over my cervix the consultant told me it is very unlikely to move. I feel okay at the moment, sort of resigned to the fact but a little bit sad I won't get another natural birth.

Thank you. I'm sorry that you have to have a c section! That is the last thing I would want too. I hope by some miracle it moves up!


----------



## Leinzlove

Leliana: I hope it moves! I'm glad there is a good chance! <3

Nanninoo: Jacea is transverse right now too. I carried Zoela though a good way in the same position. So, I'm not worried about it yet! 

OMG! LADIES WE ARE SO CLOSE TO HAVING OUR BABIES! I can't believe we are here!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Leilana I'm sorry it hasn't moved that sucks. There's still time for a little miracle but if not then embrace the October baby! My DD was due in nov and ended up being born the middle of October (on my husbands birthday :haha:) At least you get to meet your baba soon!

Nanninoo Our baby is breech too, nothing much was mentioned about it though so I don't think it's really an issue yet. I'm still getting lots of movement and can tell when there's a change of position so theres still enough room to move in there. I've got another scan at 34 weeks so we'll see then if I need to start worrying! Most babies end up head down so hopefully we'll be fine.

Leinz I'm sorry to hear you've got GD again. It's easy to control but the finger pricks are so annoying! I cannot be bothered doing this for 10 more weeks!

I'm just back from my holiday in Cyprus. It was amazing and DD loved her first holiday abroad :cloud9: I managed to fit in a few runs in the hotel gym while I was out there but can't wait to get out for one in the fresh air today! Thanks to the all inclusive food my pregnancy waddle has started :haha: 

I've not bought anything for this baby yet but if he / she comes as early as DD I've only got 7 weeks left so I need to get on with it. The nesting has started though! Anyone else cleaning / clearing out everything in sight?!


----------



## Nanninoo

Leinzlove and anniebobs I'm glad my baby isn't the only one not head down yet so it must be a common thing at this stage midwife told me not to worry until I have my 36 week scan before they can advise on next procedure which she said would be ECV and if that doesn't work I'll be booked for a c-sec but I know I still have time for him to turn yet so I'll try not to worry!

Anniebobs yes nesting has started for me as well, been cleaning and tidying baby's nursery even put the Moses basket together and started washing clothes and putting them away! I've got everything now (most of the stuff I kept from ds1) so haven't needed to buy too much thankfully just need to get my toiletries and bits and bobs for my hospital bag before I start packing it :)

Time is flying!!!


----------



## Leliana

Hehe, thanks Anniebobs, I am definitely embracing the fact I will be meeting him a little sooner! It's quite amusing though as I nicknamed this baby 'Sparky' due to his November due date and he will be a pumpkin after all.

I am now wondering if I am the only person who is TOTALLY unorganised. I haven't had a single nesting urge yet!! I am heading out shopping this weekend to get some bits for my hospital bag but I have soooo much to do!


----------



## Leinzlove

You aren't alone Leilana... I'm not nesting yet either. I'm far to busy keeping up with my other children, yet.

I've been buying though.. :)

Here is today's purchase! OMG! I had to have it! <3
 



Attached Files:







161820490_1.png
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wannabemama24

I'm not feeling too nesty either! I just want to sleep and make my back stop aching. I'm hoping I can get something done this weekend because I start my online classes on Monday for fall quarter. I'm going to go crazy! At least we are so close to the finish line.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have an urge to get the nursery done (finish painting DH!!!) but other than that not really nesting. Having the back ache issue as well!


----------



## Leinzlove

We talked about getting the house ready for baby last weekend. JUST TALK though... 

My back feels fine... Pregnancy support belt works wonders. I just wear it when I'm very active. I have round ligament pain for a bit and that's it.


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm feeling ok this end my back sometimes plays up depending on what I'm doing. I had my GTT test yesterday at the hospital so have bruised arms I had to wait 2 hours and if I do have GD they said they will contact me by Wednesday so far not heard anything hoping it stays like that!


----------



## Leinzlove

No news is good news. :) I hate GD testing. I did 1 hour and 3 hour and just tried to get the Dr. to give me the 3 hour. HAHA!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

I just made my first baby purchase :happydance: 

Well actually I bought a few things :blush: Main things were:
- Babybay maxi cosleeper with bumper and a few spare sheets
- swing
- grey stars colour pack for oyster 

Need to buy some newborn unisex baby grows soon, may have to head to next in the morning and let DD choose some. So exciting!! Feel like I'm finally getting organised!


----------



## Anniebobs

It's gone very quiet in here, how's everyone doing? Not long to go now!


----------



## Leinzlove

WOW! Annie you look amazing! :) It is getting so close! Can't believe it... :rofl:

10 days until cervical checks, 3 weeks until ultrasound, 5 weeks till baby's birthday! :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks leinz I feel huge now and there's still more growing to do :haha:

Is it because of GD you're being induced early? I was told yesterday they aim to get us to 39 weeks then induce so it's just over 5 weeks till my little ones birthday too :cloud9:

My next growth scan is in 4 weeks, I had one yesterday and baby is no longer breech and is weighing about 5lb so bang on average. But that's scary to me because DD was 5lb4 and I still tore! Preparing myself for this to hurt :rofl:

Nesting has stopped for the moment though because it's my daughters and my husbands birthday tomorrow :happydance: I'm so excited!! It's my favourite day of the year and my husband always tells me how much more he loves his birthday now. I got him the best present ever :cloud9:


----------



## Twinklie12

We're all getting close! I think I am nesting a bit because if I am home, I am either working on a craft for the nursery, or doing baby laundry and organizing the nursery. I feel pretty good! Pregnancy carpal tunnel is my worst symptom, but I'm hoping that goes away when little baby girl arrives! Starting to feel a bit more prepared every day. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Annie: Yes, I'm being induced because of GD. I'm guessing she'll be here Nov. 17- Nov. 19... But, I'm pushing for Nov. 19 as that's our 10th wedding anniversary. I'm thinking it'll depend on how busy the hospital is.

Aweee.... for hubby's.... What are you doing to celebrate?

Don't worry to much about labor. It doesn't do much good and it will go better than you think~ :)

Twinkie: Yay for nesting. I wish I could find the urge. I have nothing done. :rofl: Glad you are feeling well despite the carpel tunnel. It will definitely go away. The minute baby comes out, you forget what pregnancy was even like.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww Twinkie that definitely sounds like nesting! I do not feel prepared at all yet, need to start ticking things off my list next week! Carpal tunnel must be so annoying, hopefully you've not long to wait before it goes. My main symptom is heartburn and insomnia. Not helped by a cold I've picked up! 

Leinz that would be so nice if you do get your special birthdate. 

Tomorrow were going out for lunch for their birthdays, not sure where yet. Then family coming round after that. Then on Saturday were having a frozen party at our house. It's pretty small though, just 5 kids. I'm not up to a big party and she's only 3 so I think I can get away with it for now! So long as there's cake and her friends are here she'll be happy!


----------



## Leliana

Hi fellow rainbow Mummies :D

Gosh we really are getting close now! I have been following most of you around the board and I'm so pleased you are all doing well. Twinklie, I had the nesting urge too and our house is now pretty good, just trying to keep on top of it. I've been on pelvic rest though so I haven't been able to scrub as much as I'd like!

I had my final scan yesterday and final appointment with the consultant today. My placenta has made an attempt to move but nowhere near enough, so I am booked for a definite C Section. In, wait for it, 15 days time! How is that for close? I have to have the section before 39 weeks as the risk of me going in to labour naturally is too great. However on the scan my little dude was very low and has started to engage already. I am getting the 'bowling ball between the legs' feeling. So my task now is to keep him in until the 29th as they think he is pretty much cooked already. He already weighs 6lbs :baby:

Feeling both nervous and excited! I am so ready to meet him but scared of the section itself. Currently thinking positive thoughts and leaving it in God's hands!

ETA: Annie forgot to say, that's so cool about your hubby and bubs sharing a birthday! I'm not sure if I mentioned it but my Mum and I share a birthday too and it makes the day so special. Hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi all time is flying!
Leliana 15 days time wow how exciting and how quickly it's come around! :)
Anniebobs I had a growth scan last week at 32+1 and baby was looking 5lb 8oz already with my first he weighed about 4lb at that stage so I'm preparing myself for a bigger baby and I tore too with my first...
Leinzlove I'm hoping to be induced aswell as I did with my first I've requested it again and they said they will induce me at term again so I'm expecting him to arrive between 26th-30th nov!
Not much to update my end had scan last week baby has finally turned and is no longer breech yay and saw midwife today got my gtt results back everything fine, go back in two weeks for another growth scan and to do my birth plan :)


----------



## Anniebobs

2 weeks until you meet your baby leilana, how exciting!! That's so sweet about you and your mum. It's so special :cloud9: As soon as DD goes to bed we're getting her new toys out. Her main present is a scooter and I've made her a teepee and DH has made her a storage unit for her dressing up outfits. And she has a load of other bits, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight out of excitement!


----------



## Leinzlove

Leiliana: Wow! Not long at all. Maybe he won't stay put until the 29th! :) 

Anniebobs: Have a wonderful celebration! :) 

Nanninno: Good to hear from you. Haven't seen any of your updates lately.

How are your symptoms ladies? My main one is heartburn.


----------



## Twinklie12

Leilana - so soon!!!! Can't wait to start hearing birth stories! 

I couldn't sleep this morning after my 4:30 AM bathroom trip. My carpal tunnel was really bothering me, and then my mind started going and I started to get worried and feel so unprepared for the baby's arrival. I have lots of the "stuff" but as a first time Mom I feel so clueless. I need to become a pro at diapering, breastfeeding, breast-pumping, triaging baby illness, parenting, bed time, etc. etc. I know I am a smart woman and I will get it figured out, but I think it was my first little panic. I haven't really been reading many books about parenting and whatnot, so I think I'm feeling like I'm behind. Maybe time to buy "baby's first year"!


----------



## Leinzlove

There is no manual. Every child is different and it will all come to you Twinklie. No one can be prepared. No one knows what they are doing.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Leinz. I'm both SO EXCITED to meet my little girl and also TERRIFIED of how hard it will be in the beginning and when I go back to work. But I know it will all work out and all be so worth it. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure will! Its unlike anything ever! :) It will all work to perfection. I'm scared and beyond excited as well.

Our lives will change forever NEXT MONTH!!!

I'm so far from ready. I waited to long to get serious.


----------



## skyesmom

Leinzlove!! sorry to bump into this thread, but i just accidentally saw your post and saw you're 34 weeks with another pink bump!!! so so SO happy for you, you deserve it all so so much after all you've been through! <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I haven't been able to keep up either. I've scarcely posted in this thread, so I wanted to pop in. Always cheering for you, and so excited for all of us!


----------



## Leinzlove

skyesmom said:


> Leinzlove!! sorry to bump into this thread, but i just accidentally saw your post and saw you're 34 weeks with another pink bump!!! so so SO happy for you, you deserve it all so so much after all you've been through! <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks so much doll! How are you doing?


----------



## Anniebobs

DD had a great time on her birthday and at her party. Now the nesting can begin :happydance:

Got the cosleeper cot set up last night, can't believe in only a few weeks a new baby will be in there :cloud9: You can see it in the background of my 35 week bump photo. We're getting so close now!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nanninoo

Lovely pic anniebobs! It's scary how quick time is flying less than 5 weeks to go now woohoo! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Nanninoo said:


> Lovely pic anniebobs! It's scary how quick time is flying less than 5 weeks to go now woohoo! :)

Thanks &#128516; I know it's gonna fly by, the doctor said that so long as I keep my GD diet controlled then I'll be induced at 39 weeks depending on what day they have free but I definitely won't be going over. I vaguely remember you being told you won't go over either is that right?


----------



## Leliana

Annie you look UH-MAZ-ING!! 

Ladies, I am having my baby in less than 5 days time!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Leliana said:


> Annie you look UH-MAZ-ING!!
> 
> Ladies, I am having my baby in less than 5 days time!!

Thanks I feel a lot better this time than I did with DD. Makes me think it's a boy. There's an old wives tale saying boys give you beauty and girls take it away. Or it could just be because I put 3 stone on with DD and I've put less than half that on so far this pregnancy.

And oh my god 5 days that's so exciting!! Are you all prepared now?


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Leilana!!! 5 days!!! That's before I even have my next OB appt! Woooooo! <3

Anniebobs: Gorgeous bump!!! And yay for setting up the bassinet. We are all so close now! <3

AFM: Had my 36 week appointment today. All was perfect. Scheduled growth scan for Nov. 11 and her arrival for the week after. I'm also being induced because of GD at 39 weeks. I also had the group B swab test today, but doesn't bother me in the least... I've had it with my other 2. 

In more maybe exciting news I lost a bit of my mucus plug this afternoon. Which also means nothing other than my body is doing what it should preparing for delivery.


----------



## Nanninoo

Leliana 5 days time wow how exciting can't wait to hear the news on baby's arrival :) you must be so excited!
Anniebobs they are inducing me at term so on or around 27th november!
Leinzlove yay for the mucus plug things are moving for you x


----------



## Nanninoo

Leliana omg you would of had your baby by now eek! :) can't wait to see pics and hear all about it x


----------



## Twinklie12

Can't wait to start seeing pics of little ones!


----------



## Leinzlove

YES! Soon for us all. Any DAY! OMG! November is here. How are you all feeling?

AFM: I don't have any signs of labor. Not that I ever have. But I'm pretty uncomfortable. I waddle, can't sleep, nonstop heartburn, all the time pee, feel sick after I eat my first meal of the day, and then after dinner... She head butts my cervix and I wince. 

I don't think she's dropped, now. (I don't know... I thought so at 33 weeks.) She is for sure head down though. I feel head butts at my cervix and feet just under my breast. Those days of squiggle movements and flutters are long gone.

I haven't packed my bag, but I'm on it. I also got the flu shot today in the knick of time to give Jacea protection. I've been putting it off for weeks. The girls got theirs at the end of September.


----------



## Anniebobs

Can't wait for an update leilana! Hope it all went perfectly.

Leinz I'm with you on the not sleeping, I've just been tossing and turning all night for the past few weeks. Honestly I don't remember it being this hard last time! Though I had worse heartburn then and spd and we didn't have a spare room so I could kick dh out of my bed so it must have been even harder!

I'm so ready to have this baby now, just need to do a proper clean of everything and then keep on top of it. But everything's bought and bags are packed! Last growth scan on Monday :happydance: I can't wait to see this little one again!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for growth scan. Mine is next Tuesday. Can't wait either. It's all so exciting!!! 

I hope you get a night of good sleep, however, we are probably done in for. 

It's so SOON! Our babies will be here! It's NOVEMBER now! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

Hello November :) this is our month girls yay!
I have my last growth scan on 17th (a week before I'm due) then I will get my induction date finally!! It will be interesting to see est fetal weight as at my last growth scan at 32w4d he was already measuring 5lb 8oz!
Bags packed and ready to go just need to grab some magaziness, energy drinks and energy bars that midwife had advised as my last induction was a slow process and I was in hospital for 3 nights poor OH was so tired. x


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies!

I am so pleased to share that my gorgeous baby boy Joshua James was born on Wednesday at 9.20am weighing 6lbs 12oz. He is absolutely beautiful and I am in love! The C Section went really well. I feel VERY positive about it. If anyone is worried about needing a section I hope I can reassure you that it doesn't have to be a scary experience at all. I will try and pop on again with a birth story within he next few days and hopefully a photo. The days are all a bit blurry at the moment but everything is going really well so far!

Much love to you all and I can't wait to see who is going to pop next ;) xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Lovely to hear an update leliana and massive congratulations on your baby boy I am so envious of you right now, I can't wait for cuddles with mine :) enjoy every minute and it's great to hear your c section went well! Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh congrats Leilana! So exciting!!! Can't wait to hear your birth story; enjoy the baby cuddles for us. :)

AFM, 37 weeks so full term today. Carpal tunnel is still pretty awful so I am tired and ready to meet my baby girl!


----------



## wannabemama24

Yay Leilana! Super congratulations and thank you for sharing that your c-section wasn't scary. It definitely is one of my fears to have to get one so I appreciate the reassuring! I can't believe it's our month already. My little girl is estimated at over six pounds already at 36 weeks! I'm hoping it'll be soon that we all get to meet our beautiful little babies.


----------



## Leinzlove

That's a given Ladies... ITS SOON! <3

Leilana: So happy to hear baby is here and all went well. Love the name Joshua James. Can't wait to see picture! <3 Congrats!

Nannino: Can't wait for my induction date either... I definitely don't think I'll go before then. :)

Wannabemama: So exciting!!! So soon!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations leilana! Beautiful name. So glad the c section went well too. 

I have my growth scan today at 4pm and I'm hoping my daughter can come and see her little brother or sister. I've actually been admitted to labour ward as my waters went yesterday at 8am. Have had some irregular contractions but nothing painful so don't see me getting into labour on my own any time soon. Just waiting for the doctor to come and assess me again today. Have had one doctor say that I'll need to be induced soon as my waters have gone and they don't like it to be I've 24 hours (it's nearly 28 hours now) and another say that they'll wait for me to go on my own and just keep me on antibiotics so I've no idea what's going on!


----------



## Anniebobs

Just had today's doctor come round and I've been told they'll induce me after my scan. They just want to make sure the placenta isn't low (it was earlier on but on my last scan it was clear) then it'll be an induction or c section. Getting a little nervous now!


----------



## Leliana

Yay Annie, you're next!! Try not to be frightened if they do say it will be a c section, they really are okay. You will be meeting your LO so so soon, it is very exciting :D

Here is a photo of Joshua :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks leilana that's really reassuring.

Joshua is adorable! You must be so happy! Hope you're recovering well too.


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! Anniebobs YAY! Your wait is almost over. So exciting! All will be perfect! Eeeek!!

Leilana: Joshua is so cute!! Well done!! OMG!!! Look at that lil baby! <3

As for me... Went to the Dr. today for my 37 week appt. Dilated at 1cm and that's it. Group B positive for the third time. Nothing exciting! Can't wait for my growth scan...


----------



## Nanninoo

Leliana Joshua is beautiful what a cute pic! You must be so proud :)
Yay anniebobs looks like you will be meeting your baby anytime now how exciting!
I can't believe how quickly people are progressing it's so exciting time is flying for us :)
Leinzlove 1cm is good your body is obviously gearing up for the birth!

I'm so uncomfortable I think his head is engaged fully now I see midwife next week and last week she said baby's head was 4/5ths engaged but I've had a lot more pressure since then and it feels like a ball is in my pelvis so Im hoping his head is fully engaged now will see at next appt x


----------



## Leinzlove

I was 37 weeks and dilated to 1cm until induction at 39+2 with DD#2. So, I don't think I'll go before my induction.

I have my 38 week growth ultrasound and 38 week appointment next Tuesday. I'm so excited about seeing her again. I haven't since 19+2.

Nanninno: It's almost time for all of our rainbows to be here! Super exciting! <3


----------



## Twinklie12

What a cutie, Leilana, congrats again!!!

I am trying to get through my last week of work in the office, but I am feeling more at peace and ready for my little girl to come. Although I think she is going to make me wait. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm waiting, also. I'm sure! Glad you are feeling more at peace, Twinklie!! This is such an exciting time!


----------



## Nanninoo

Any update anniebobs x


----------



## Nanninoo

Just seen you had your little boy I didn't know congratulations :)


----------



## Twinklie12

At the appointment today they didn't do a cervical check but said they think she is already 7 and a half pounds... eep!


----------



## Leinzlove

Starting losing my mucus plug tonight. I've never lost it before.


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry I thought I'd posted in here. That's what sleep deprivation does I suppose! I had my little boy on Tuesday after my waters went on Sunday. Long labour but a quick birth with no time for pain relief apart from a few puffs on gas and air before they took it off me so I could push. He had a few problems due to being prem, me having GD and my waters having been gone over 48 hours so was in and out of SCBU for iv antibiotics and to get his blood sugars stable. He was fine after 2 days though and we came home on Thursday :happydance:

He feeds like crazy but we've had a stretch of 4 hours sleep last night and 3 hours sleep tonight so I'm hoping this will be a pattern! DD never slept well until 3 months old. 

DD is loving being a big sister, she's been spoilt too by friends and family buying her a gift when they've visited. It's like it's her birthday all over again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats awesome! I'm so happy you are both home! Sorry it took him a bit longer to come home. My #2 took a day longer to regulate her sugars with controlled GD.

How precious!


----------



## Nanninoo

Anniebobs what a lovely pic and it's great your daughter is getting lots of attention too that's how I want my ds1 to feel as I know sometimes they can feel pushed out with all the attention focusing on newborn but I'm going to make sure he gets just as much of the 'limelight' lol!
Glad he's home with you guys that's great news :)
Your no longer my due date buddy I'm so jel I'm hoping mines not too long now counting down the days 2weeks and 3days left! X


----------



## Leliana

Oh my goodness Annie he is stunning! What a lovely photo of both your little ones!

Hehe my little girl has been spoilt too! She is still the centre of attention in this house, in fact I find the newborn easy work in comparison ;)


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Anniebobs - just precious! Hope the longer sleep stretches keep up for you.


----------



## Leliana

Hi ladies,

Just to say that after 3 weeks :haha: I have finally posted a birth story. Here it is if anyone wants a looksie:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...my-very-positive-planned-c-section-story.html

Through my powers of stalking I see that two new rainbows were born yesterday! Congratulations Leinz and Twinklie and welcome to the world little Jacea and Taylor! <3


----------



## Nanninoo

Ahh everyone is having there babies I am so envious right now congratulations guys :) I want to meet my baby now hurry up little guy x


----------



## Leliana

Nanninoo, how are you doing? Any signs of impending labour? I am so looking forward to seeing pics of your little man!


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi leliana no signs yet...had a sweep on Monday but nothing has happened I'm 1cm dilated, I have a second sweep next Monday and I'm booked in for my induction on Thursday next week my due date (27th) I'm hoping he arrives before then I'm so impatient lo! How are you doing? Hope you and baby are doing fantastic :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

Jacea Margaret arrived Nov. 18 @ 10:13am, weighing 7lbs 10oz, 20 inches long. She came home Friday and is perfect! <3

Ooooooooooooooooo!!! Rainbow. <3 <3 <3 

Nannino: Your baby is here as I write this.
 



Attached Files:







10371593_10204946335119618_6437622290292219436_n.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nanninoo

She's beautiful leinzlove I just seen this pic on fb you posted :)
No baby yet hun my induction isn't until this Thursday 27th! I'm hoping to have him in my arms by the weekend x


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations leinz she's beautiful!

Nanninoo I hope the induction went smoothly and you've had your baby by now!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nannino's baby is here and PERFECT!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG!!! We had our babies!!! <3


----------



## wannabemama24

Yay!! Congratulations to all the mommies that had their babies! They are all so beautiful &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Leinzlove

wannabemama24 said:


> Yay!! Congratulations to all the mommies that had their babies! They are all so beautiful &#65533;&#65533;

I hope baby isn't making you wait until December.


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Congratulations to all the mommies that had their babies! They are all so beautiful &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I hope baby isn't making you wait until December.Click to expand...

Haha I think she's just a little stubborn. I lost my mucus plug this morning and have had braxton hicks all day off and on. If I don't have her by Tuesday my doctor is going to schedule to induce on Thursday because my fluid level isn't the best so she doesn't want me going past 41 weeks. So she might just be a December baby. As long as she's healthy I don't mind if she's a little late :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Ofcourse not! :) Either way, she's going to be here real SOON! <3


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> Ofcourse not! :) Either way, she's going to be here real SOON! <3

Yes she will!! I'm hoping this weekend. My fingers are crossed :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mine are too. How exciting! <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Is she here?


----------



## wannabemama24

She's here! My little Rylan Rose Marie made her appearance at 5:22am 12/01/14. She's everything I imagined and more. My wonderful wife and the nurses helped me reach my goal of no pain meds and although it was almost unbearable I'm so happy I did it. I love her so much it's insane! After she was born they plopped her on my chest all naked and bloody for skin to skin. I bawled my eyes out in happiness. She's so perfect.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful! Sounds like you had a wonderful birth experience too!

Hehe all these November babies and you and I bookend them with our October and December rainbows ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

wannabemama24 said:


> She's here! My little Rylan Rose Marie made her appearance at 5:22am 12/01/14. She's everything I imagined and more. My wonderful wife and the nurses helped me reach my goal of no pain meds and although it was almost unbearable I'm so happy I did it. I love her so much it's insane! After she was born they plopped her on my chest all naked and bloody for skin to skin. I bawled my eyes out in happiness. She's so perfect.

Yay!!! She is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing her with us... And love the brunette look on you! 

I'm glad you had a natural birth. I've had 2 natural and this last one I went with the epi. (Honestly, it did take the pain away, but I didn't like that I didn't know what was normal or not.) I also have itching side effects even now 15 days pp. When we have #4, I'm thinking I will go natural, but it will be a decision..

Many congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## Nanninoo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Leliana

Congratulations to you too Nanninoo! What did you name LO? Hope you're well! xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thankyou leliana we named him Mason :) how is little one? X


----------



## wannabemama24

Leliana said:


> Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful! Sounds like you had a wonderful birth experience too!
> 
> Hehe all these November babies and you and I bookend them with our October and December rainbows ;)

Thank you! It was wonderful. I love the hospital we went to and will absolutely go back when we have more. I had a talk with her on the 30th telling her she had 24 to come out so she could be a November baby. Of course I didn't have her until early morning on the 1st! It's her first act of rebellion :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> She's here! My little Rylan Rose Marie made her appearance at 5:22am 12/01/14. She's everything I imagined and more. My wonderful wife and the nurses helped me reach my goal of no pain meds and although it was almost unbearable I'm so happy I did it. I love her so much it's insane! After she was born they plopped her on my chest all naked and bloody for skin to skin. I bawled my eyes out in happiness. She's so perfect.
> 
> Yay!!! She is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing her with us... And love the brunette look on you!
> 
> I'm glad you had a natural birth. I've had 2 natural and this last one I went with the epi. (Honestly, it did take the pain away, but I didn't like that I didn't know what was normal or not.) I also have itching side effects even now 15 days pp. When we have #4, I'm thinking I will go natural, but it will be a decision..
> 
> Many congrats to you and your wife.Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I love her so much it's crazy. I was at 8cm and I was crying for the epidural but my wife and the nurses got me through it somehow. I may decide to get one next time!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm in disbelief at the name you chose for your little girl, wannabemama!!! Rylan Rose Marie is beautiful. We were looking into Rylin Rose or Riley Rose until DH decided he wanted baby named after him. 

Its just amazing how our minds think alike! <3


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> I'm in disbelief at the name you chose for your little girl, wannabemama!!! Rylan Rose Marie is beautiful. We were looking into Rylin Rose or Riley Rose until DH decided he wanted baby named after him.
> 
> Its just amazing how our minds think alike! <3

Thank you :) that is so strange! It's not a very popular name either. Great minds think a like!


----------



## Leinzlove

I wanted it from the show "Dallas". DH and I watched the first season but haven't really picked up on it this season. Episodes still on the DVR. 

Anyways, there is a Rylin Transport. Rylin is a powerful male characters last name. I was always saying its going to be Rylin for a girl, as Jason would definitely be our boys choice. It always has been after DH. Then I planned on using my sisters middle name Rose.


----------



## wannabemama24

Leinzlove said:


> I wanted it from the show "Dallas". DH and I watched the first season but haven't really picked up on it this season. Episodes still on the DVR.
> 
> Anyways, there is a Rylin Transport. Rylin is a powerful male characters last name. I was always saying its going to be Rylin for a girl, as Jason would definitely be our boys choice. It always has been after DH. Then I planned on using my sisters middle name Rose.

Oh I've never heard of that show. I don't have cable though haha just Hulu and Netflix. My wife sad she saw the name in a dream. The middle name is both of our moms; my MIL's is Rose and my mom's is Marie. We didn't want one of them to be jealous :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

That's awesome! I love names with meaning! <3


----------

